# على خطى محمد



## تيمو (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*
السلامو عليكو ،

هذا الموضوع ليس للحوار الديني ، بل تاريخي ، إذ أن ما يحدث حالياً في منطقتنا من تغييرات سياسية تجعل الأقليات الباقية والتي صمدت في أرضها ، أرض أجدادها مهددة وعلى المحك ، مع موجة انتشار التعصّب الديني والطائفي التي يبدو أن لا دولة ستسلم من نارها !

لذلك أجد أنه من الضروري أن نقف عند التاريخ ، ونسعى لسبر أغوار تاريخ منطقتنا الحقيقي المُغيَّب والمُجمَّل ، فهل يُعقل مثلاً أن لا تحتوي أرض السعودية على آثار دينية مسيحية مثل المخطوطات أو الزخارف أو كنائس أو آثار وبقايا للكثير من الطوائف المنتشرة في تلك الفترة؟ أو آثار يهودية وهم الذين كانوا يحيكون المؤامرات على الرسول في بدايات دعوته؟ فلماذا لم تترك كل هذه الأقوام أي أثر لهم أو مصدر كباقي شعوب المنطقة؟ 

يحتوي التاريخ الإسلامي على الكثير من الثغرات ، لعل أهمها هي طول الفترة الزمنية بين كتابة أول مصدر تاريخي إذ تجاوزت القرن من الزمان ، وبين ظهور الإسلام ، فأول كتاب كتبه ابن اسحق المولود في عام 85 هـ أي بعد حوالي القرن من ظهور الإسلام، وهذا ما سنأتي على ذكره لاحقاً بالتفصيل.

ومن الأمثلة الأخرى على الثغرات: في العصر الأموي مثلاً ، وتحديداً عصر عمر بن عبدالعزيز ، حيثُ امتدت فترة خلافته لسنتين ونصف فقط ، ولكنه قام بفعل الكثير من الإصلاحات خلال فترة قصيرة جداً تحتاج لسنوات كثيرة ، من ضمن أعماله: 
1- عزل القضاة الظالمين (هذه من شأنها أن تأخذ أكثر من ستة أشهر من تدقيق وتمحييص ، عدى عن الاعتراضات وغيرها والبحث عن البدائل الشريفة ).
2- إصلاح اقتصادي شامل ، مثل فتح الطرق واقراض المزارعين ..
3- فتح باب الحوار مع الخوارج مما قل من معارضتهم (خلال سنتين ونصف فقط!) 
4- والأهم أنه أمر بجمع السنة (أي أنها جُمعت بعد قرن من الزمان من ظهور الإسلام) ... 

وغيره من الإصلاحات التي لا يستطيع أي حاكم في زمننا هذا حيث توافر سبل المواصلات والاتصالات السريعة القيام بها ، ولكن مع ذلك قيل أنه فعل كل هذه الأمور وأكثر ..  

وكانت من نتائج أعماله: 
1- رفاهية اقتصادية طالت كل البلاد الإسلامية لدرجة عدم وجود فقراء في كل البلاد التي حكمها وقد وصلت حدود الدولة الإسلامية في زمنه لأقصى حدودها (في سنتين ونصف يُقضى على الفقر!) 
2- إسلام الكثير من أقباط مصر ونصارى الشام  والفرس حينما عرفوا عن عدله ، في زمن تكاد تكون معدومة وسائل الاتصال بالإضافة لوسع المسافة الجغرافية بين الشام ومصر وبلاد فارس ! إضافة إلى الملوك الذين خاطبهم وأرسل لهم رسائل عن الإسلام بالموعظة الحسنى في سنتين ونصف فقط ! 

لذلك السؤال المشروع: هل من الممكن أن تتم كل الأفعال خلال سنتين ونصف فقط؟ ولو فرضنا أنه يمكن ، فهل تُلمس نتائج الأفعال في نفس السنتين ؟ 
كإجابة من وضعنا الحالي: نتائج الإصلاحات والتغييرات التي تقوم بها أي دولة تحتاج لما لا يقل عن أربعة سنوات لبدء قطف الثمار ، ونحن نتحدث عن عصر الاتصالات السريعة ، فما بالكم بعصر بطء الاتصالات وبطء انتقالها ..


إذن ، هناك الكثير من المبالغات ، وتجميل تاريخ ، وحذف أحداث ومآسي لبشر ربما عاشوها ، ولم ينصفهم التاريخ ، وربما يكون التاريخ قد كتب الحقيقة وما قرأناه وعرفناه من التاريخ هو ما حدث بالحقيقة .

منطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية قبل ظهور الإسلام:

يُقال أنه قبل ظهور الإسلام كان أهل الجاهلية يقومون بوأد البنات ، هذه العادة التي لم تُثبت بأي مصدر تاريخي محايد ، المصدر الوحيد لهذه الحادثة هو القرآن الكريم الذي تم تجمعيه بزمن عثمان بن عفان ، ولكن فعلياً لا آثار تاريخية أو مصادر محايدة تؤيد هذه العادة ، بل على العكس ما بقي من هؤلاء من الشعر والغزل والمعلقات يُثبت أنهم كانوا يعيشون ضمن نهضة ثقافية وفكرية .. 

يُتبع

أتمنى من الإدارة مشكورة لو قررت حذف الموضوع أن تبعث نسخة منه لي ، شاكر لها تعاونها وتعبها ... 
*


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2012)

متابع ..​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

متابعة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 نوفمبر 2012)

متابع​


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مارسيلينو ، إيريني ، أوريجانوس .. شكراً للمتابعة ، ايريني قد أستعين بموضوعك في توقيعك ..

أتمنى إذا عندكم معلومات إضافية للموضوع وضعها.


----------



## Twin (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*منور يا ميتو *
*انا هقرا الموضوع مرة واحدة علي بعضه ... وده معناه أني متابع *​


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2012)

يُشرفني متابعتك عزيزي توين ..


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2012)

نتابع ...

فعلياً لا نجد الكثير من الآثار أو المخطوطات فيما يخص مناطق الحجاز ومن ضمنها مكة ويثرب والطائف ، لذلك لا نستطيع القول أن تلك المنطقة خلت من الحضارة ، إنما قد تكون هذه الحضارة قد غُيّبت لأهداف كثيرة قد تكون دينية أو سياسية أو خوف من فتح الملفات التي طواها النسيان ، الغريب أن كل ما يُشير لهذه المنطقة مرتبط باللغة والشعر وتباري للشعراء القدماء في ما يُسمّى بسوق عكاظ والمعلقات يتناقض مع ما سعى مؤرخو الإسلام وصفه بجهل وأميّة وتأخّر هؤلاء القوم .. فالظروف التي كانت تعيشها المنطقة قبل ظهور الإسلام وكما تصوّرها الكتب التاريخية الإسلامية سلبية ، سأورد بعض من هذه الصور التي صوّرها التاريخ عن المنطقة قبل الإسلام: 

1- وأد بنات بدلالة الآية القرآنية: وإذا الموؤدة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت ، إضافة إلى بعض قصص الإعترافات التي قام بها رجلين للرسول يخبروه أنهم كانوا يؤدون البنات أحدهم شيخ بني تميم !

حتى حينما يريد مفسرو القرآن إثبات الوأد في العصر الجاهلي يستدلون على بيت شعر لمتمم بن نويرة ، وهو شاعر أسلم منذ بدايات الدعوة الإسلامية ، 
وموءُودةٍ مقبورةٍ في مفازَةٍ  بآمَتِها موسودةٍ لم تُمهَّدِ

ولكن من هو هذا الشاعر؟ هو أخ مالك بن نويرة الذي قيل من بعض المصادر أن خالد بن الوليد قد قتله ليتزوج من إمرأته بعد أن رآها وهي فاتنة الجمال. الغريب أن التناقض أيضاً موجود بين الروايتين الشيعية والسنية بخصوص قتل خالد بن الوليد لمالك ، ففي حين تجد الشيعة يقولون أنه قتله بسبب زوجة مالك وإعجاب خالد بها ، يعتبر السنة أن سبب قتله أنه وجده أنه ارتد !

حتى الفرزدق الذي يستدل به مفسرو القرآن بخصوص وأد البنات ، ببيت يتيم له يفتخر بأن جده قد منع هذه العادة ، فهو مولود بالعصر الأموي ، وقد أسلم أبيه ، وهو كان مسلم ، وكتبه في معرض فخره بجده الذي قيل أنه افتدى الموؤدات 

ومِنَّا الذي منعَ الوائدات 	 و أحيا الوَئِيدَ فلم يُوأَد

الغريب ببيت الشعر أنه يتحدّث بصيغة جمع المؤنث السالم عن الذين يقومون بفعل الوئد (وائدات) ، ويتحدث بصيغة المذكر عن الضحية (الوئيد) مع أنه يمكن أن تستخدم لغوياً وئيد ووئيدة ولكنه استخدم الفعل المذكر (يُوأد) وليس (تُوأد)

إذن ، لا يوجد أي مصدر تاريخي آخر يُثبت أن الأقوام في تلك الفترة كانوا يتبعون هذه العادة. وربما تكون هذه العادة محصورة بقصص أسطورية أو مبالغة لحادثة أو اثنتين حدثتا ومن ثم تناقلتها الأجيال ، ولاحقاً تبناها الإسلام لإضفاء جانب أخلاقي لرسالته ، وخصوصاً أنه حافظ على بعض من الجوانب اللا إنسانية مثل تجارة العبيدة ... 

2- قتل الأولاد خوفاً من الفقر بدلالة الآية: "ولا تقتلوا أبنائكم خشية املاقٍ" ، 
فهل هناك دلالات تاريخية لهذه العادات؟ لربما العكس صحيح ، فهؤلاء قوم اشتهروا بالكرم ، والشهامة ، يكفي حاتم الطائي أشهر شاعر عُرِفَ بكرمه ، فهل تجتمع صفة الشهامة والكرم مع القتل؟ هؤلاء كان لديهم قيم من الآثار أو الأخبار القليلة والتي تُظهر حالة التناقض بين التاريخ الإسلامي والواقع. 

3- جهل وأمّية هذه الشعوب بدلالة الآية القرآنية: هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين. وأيضاً قول الرسول: نحن أمة أمية لا نقرأ ولا نكتب وهذا الأمر يناقض حتى مع ما ورد في التاريخ الإسلامي الذي أورد قصة غزوة بدر وتحرير أي أسير غير مسلم يُعلّم عشرة من أبناء المسلمين القراءة والكتابة بمقابل إطلاق سراحه !

4- وضع المرأة المهين والذي يُعتبر أقل من أي سلعة ! لكن هناك بعض المصادر والكتب التاريخية البعيدة عن أية أيديلوجيات دينية  قد انصفت هذا العصر بخصوص المرأة ، واصفة حالها بأن لديها حرية اختيار الزوج ، تعمل في التجارة ، شاعرة إذ أحصى أحد المؤرخين عدد الشاعرات في العصر الجاهلي لأكثر من مئة وعشرون شاعرة ، لربما أشهرهن سمية زوج شداد العبسي التي كتبت مرثية في حق زوجها.

5- التعدد، لم أجد حتى بيت شعر يُثبت التعدد اللامحدود للزيجات ، بل على العكس الغزل العذري الذي نشأ في العصر الجاهلي والذي تميّز بسرد صفات المرأة من حياء وخجل وجمال فائق وأخلاق ، بدون الاهتمام بصفاتها الجسدية ، لا يتناسب مع النظرة الدونية للمرأة ، أو النظرة الدونية للعلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة ، فالشاعر بالعادة يلتصق بإمرأة واحدة سواء كانت زوجة أو حبيبة وكل أشعاره تكون لهذه الحبيبة طوال عمره..


من الممكن اعتبار أن حجة التعدد اللامحدود هو لإعطاء شرعية لتعدد الأربعة زوجات التي شرّعها الإسلام ، ومن ثم تمجيد أتباعه أن الإسلام قد أكرم المرأة بهذا الشرع الجديد والمنصف ، فبدل أن يكون الأمر غير محدد بعدد ، أصبح مقتصر على أربعة فقط بشرط العدل !

يُتبع


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2012)

متابع

مستنى الموضوع يسخن​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الصراحة يا مارسيلينو ، الموضوع راح يسخن كثير ، لأول مرة بحياتي بشوف التاريخ بهذه الطريقة المغايرة .. يمكن أشبعونا تاريخ مجمّل ، صدقني حتى وقت قريب كنتُ مؤمن بروعة الحضارة العربية والإسلامية ، ولكن مؤخراً ومع ما يحدث في سورية تحديداً جعلني أقرأ التاريخ بمنظور جديد .. هناك صندوق أسود أو كما يُقال black box مفقود في تاريخ هذه المنطقة.

بعد الانتهاء من المقدمة الضرورية لفهم البيئة الصحراوية لمكا ، والظروف الغير مناسبة لانتاج حضارة تُنافس باقي الحضارات .. *سيكون هناك تساؤلات عن هل شخصية الرسول محمد شخصية حقيقية ، وما هي مخطوطات صنعاء وما الذي يمكن أن تثبته ، كيف انتشر الإسلام وأين اختفت الحضارات الباقية ولماذا أصبحنا أقلية بعد أن كانت منطقة بلاد الشام ومصر بالأغلب مسيحيون !*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق جدا ويحتاج الى الكثير من التدقيق وبه معلومات خطيرة جدا


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع شيق جدا ويحتاج الى الكثير من التدقيق وبه معلومات خطيرة جدا



نعم ، أعرف ذلك ، بدأت منذ فترة قريبة أدرس التاريخ الإسلامي وتاريخ هذه الفترة بتأني ، فالتاريخ مادة لم تستهويني منذ صغري ، إذا ورد أي أمر غير دقيق ، يُسعدني أن يُصحَح لي ذلك ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*موضوع مميز فعلاً*

*متآبعة*

  



*.،*​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*فالمطلع على اللغة العربية وشعرها يعرف قوة وجزالة الشعر العربي في ذلك الزمان ، لذلك كان يتحدى كاتب القرآن أن يستطيع أحد من هؤلاء المتمرسون باللغة أن يأتوا بمثله ، ولكن الملفت والغريب أن التاريخ لا يُسجّل أية كتابات أدبية لهؤلاء الشعراء في تلك الفترة يُظهرون انبهار ببلاغة أو جزالة أو إعجاز القرآن من أية ناحية لغوية أو تفرّده وجماليته. فهل يُعقل كتاب بهذه العظمة الأدبية كما يروي لنا أتباعه ولا يتوقف عنده أرباب الشعر الجاهلي؟  

ومن ثم يُسجّل التاريخ الإسلامي أن تلك المنطقة كانت خليط بين نصارى ومشركين ويهود ، الغريب أن الأثر الباقي والوحيد من هؤلاء الأقوام هو الكعبة والتي اتخذتها قريش (التي كانت على عداء مع الرسول محمد في البدايات) مكاناً للحج ، لذلك بعد الهجرة من أولى القرارات التي اتخذها الرسول هو تغيير اتجاه القبلة لتكون الكعبة ، والأكيد أنه فعل ذلك إمّا نكاية بأهل قريش الذين ناصبوه العداء، أو لأسباب دينية وسياسية سنأتي على ذكرها لاحقاً. 

يدّعي المسلمون اليوم أن الكعبة قد بناها ابراهيم وابنه اسماعيل  ، ولكن لا يوجد أي سند تاريخي آخر يؤكّد هذه المعلومة ، وتبقى المعلومة مصدرها الوحيد القرآن في هذه الآية: وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ، لربما يكون هذا التبرير لدرء الإشكال الحاصل أن الرسول قد حافظ على تقاليد المشركيين ، مستفيداً من مكانتها الدينية والاقتصادية في ذلك العصر. فلا يُخفى أن قريش كانت تستغل الكعبة استغلال اقتصادي ديني. 

الأكيد أن ابراهيم ولا اسماعيل قد بنوا الكعبة لأن لا سند تاريخي أو مخطوطات أخرى تُثبت هذه النظرية.


ولكن كم عمر الكعبة تحديداً؟

تفيد الروايات (التاريخية) أن الكعبة قد تم بناءها 12 مرة عبر التاريخ ، من ضمنها قريش الذين أعادوا بناء الكعبة من جديد. 

بعد الإسلام أول تاريخ معروف لإعادة بناء الكعبة كان عام 65 هـ الذي قام بها عبدالله بن الزبير الذي يُسجّل التاريخ الإسلامي على أنه متمرّد ورافض لبيعة خلافة يزيد بن معاوية وعبدالملك بن مروان (العصر الأموي) ، ومن ثم الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي الذي أعاد البناء عام 74 هـ ، ومن أجددها (إعادة البناء وليس الترميم) للسلطان مراد الرابع في عام 1040 هـ وسأقتبس جزء مما قرأت :




ممن بنى الكعبة الغراء السلطان مراد الرابع من سلاطين آل عثمان ، وأن سبب عمارة السلطان مراد هو ذاك السيل الذي دخل المسجد الحرام ووصل إلى ارتفاع مترين عن قفل باب الكعبة ، مما أدى إلى سقوط معظم البيت المعظم ، وسقط الجدار الشامي وبعض الجدارين الشرقي والغربي وسقوط درجة السطح ، وكان ذلك أمراً جللاً أوقع الضجيج العام .
فأعاد السلطان مراد بناء الكعبة على الصفة السابقة فلم تختلف شيئاً عن بناية الحجاج الذي بناها كما بنتها قريش 

أنقر للتوسيع...



إذن الأهمية الدينية للكعبة كانت قبل الإسلام ، وكانت مثار تنافس بين القبائل وتحديداً قريش التي رفعت من شأن الكعبة دينياً قبل ظهور الإسلام. وفعلياً عمر الكعبة بشكلها الحالي لا يتجاوز العهد العثماني ، وإذا فرضنا أن التاريخ الحقيقي لمن قام ببناء الكعبة هو أسعد أبو كرب اليمني ، فعمرها لا يتجاوز القرن الرابع الميلادي !


فهل خرج الإسلام عن بيئته ؟

النظام السياسي في مكة كان نظاماً قبلياً يقومُ على نظام مشيخة القبيلة ، فحين تولّى قصي بن كلاب (جد الرسول محمد) شؤون مكة أنشأ نظام يُشبه بنظام المشورة والرأي، وأعلى من شأن قريش ، ولكن بعد وفاة عبد مناف بدأ التنازع بين أبناء العمومة على من يزعم قريش قبل الإسلام ، لذلك تم توزيع شؤون قريش بينهم، فاستلم بنو أمية السيادة العسكرية وأعطوا لبني هاشم الزعامة الدينية والتي شملت خدمة الطعبة والحجيج ...

فجواب سؤالنا هو لا ، فلم يخرج الإسلام من بيئته التي اعتمدت نظام القبيلة ، لذلك كانت في عصر الخلفاء الراشدين الذين تداولوا السلطة فيما بين بني هاشم وبني أمية (ضمن قبيلة قريش) ومن ثم انتقلت الخلافة إلى بني أمية (العصر الأموي) التي استأثرت في السلطة والخلافة ، ومن ثم انتقلت للعباسيين. 

إضافة إلى أن التحدي والمواجهات القبلية كانت مستمرة ، فأغلب الخلفاء الراشدين انتهت بهم الحياة طعناً أو قتلاً حتى بعد ممات (شخصية محمد) وتقاتل الأفراق فيما بينهم وسعوا لحفظ الخلافة (رئاسة المشيخة) في ذات العائلة والعشيرة . ولذلك نجد التاريخ حافل بالقتل والغدر والخيانات فيما بينهم ، إضافة إلى قيام ثورات الشعوب الغير راضية عن أداء هؤلاء الخلفاء، والذين قُمعت ثوراتهم بحد السيف ، فلم تهدأ أحوال البلاد الإسلامية إلى يومنا هذا !!


يُتبع
*


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*يشرفني متابعتك عزيزتي سيركرت فلاوير *


----------



## AdmanTios (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*تسجيل مُتابعة و إعجاب بمحتوي الموضوع

مُتابع بنعمة ربنا*


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2012)

* نتابع

المتتبع للتاريخ الإسلامي والباحث الحيادي في الأزمنة التي كُتِبَ فيها التاريخ سيعرف أنه لم يُكتب إلّا بعد فترة طويلة من بدايات نشأة الإسلام، لربما تجاوزت القرنين ، من أهم كتب المصادر التاريخية الإسلامية هي:

1- القرآن الكريم.
2- الأحاديث النبوية.
3- سيرة ابن هشام وهي منقحة عن ابن اسحاق ، ابن هشان توفي سنة 218 هـ ، هذا يعني أنه وُلِدَ بعد ظهور الإسلام بما لا يقل عن أكثر من قرن.  
4- الطبقات الكبرى عام 230هـ .
5- الطبري 310 هـ .

بالإضافة لمصادر أخرى مثل الكتب والعملات بعد تعريبها وما عليها من نقوش وغيرها من النقوش والزخرفات كما في المسجد الأقصى والتي حللها بعض العلماء وتم الوصول لنتائج مثيرة أن منشأ الإسلام قد يكون بلاد فارس ! سنأتي لاحقاً على ذكر هذه الملاحظة.

بعد تحليل هذه المصادر ، سنسعى للإجابة على سؤال لطالما طرحه الكثيرون: هل شخصية الرسول محمد شخصية تاريخية حقيقية؟ أم شخصية مفتعلة لعدد من الأشخاص لإعطاء صبغة دينية للدولة الجديدة الناشئة واضفاء شرعية إلهية سماوية عليها؟ أم أن الأمر مجرد طائفة مسيحية ناشئة ونالها تطوّر إلى أن وصلت للشكل الذي عليه الآن؟


1- القرآن الكريم؟

الكاتب: المفترض أن الكاتب هو الله. 

السنة التي كُتِبَ بها القرآن: قيل أن الوحي كان ينزل على الرسول في مغارة حرّان ، ولكن من نقل لنا هذه المعلومات؟ المعلومات منقولة عن فم الرسول نفسه ، والذي تم توثيقها وتدوينها بعد قرنين من وفاته ! 

فمن يؤكد حدوث هذه الحادثة أي نزول الوحي؟

الذي يؤكد هذه الحادثة وغيرها القرآن والسنة ، وكلاهما دوّنا بعد فارق زمني لا يقل عن قرن كامل من الزمان بين حدوث الحدث وبين تدوين هذه الحوادث ! إذن نحن أمام رواية مشكوك في حدوثها وليس فقط في صحتها !

متى كُتِبَ: بحسب رواية البخاري (المولود في عام 194 هـ أي أنه لم يُعايش حتى المقربين للرسول) بحسب روايته أن من قام بجمع القرآن من صدور الرجال (يعني نقل شفوي) ومصادر مكتوبة (لا يوجد مخطوطات قديمة تؤكدها) هو زيد بن ثابت بتوجيه من عمر بن الخطاب وأبو بكر الصديق بعد موقعة اليمامة ! 

إذن بحسب الروايات التاريخية التي وصلتنا بعد أكثر من قرن من نشأة الإسلام وظهور شخصية الرسول في شبه الجزيرة العربية ، أن القرآن الذي بين أيدينا ليس هو القرآن الذي أملاه الرسول على كتّابه من أمثال زيد بن ثابت (الذي لم يوجد مخطوطات تؤكّد وجودها). 

ليس هذا فحسب ، ولكن تدخل الأيدي البشرية نالت من القرآن حين تقرر تنقيطه وتشكيله في زمن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي بسبب اللحن (الخطأ في القراءة) 

والأهم أن ما بين أيدينا هو القرآن الذي اختاره عثمان بن عفان ليتناسب مع أهوائه السياسية ، ويساعد على تقوية بني أمية في استمرارهم في الخلافة.

فقد روى البخاري في صحيحه أن الصحابة لما كتبوا المصاحف أرسل عثمان إلى كل أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا وأمر بما سواه من القرآن في كل صحيفة أو مصحف أن يحرق، وفي رواية للطبراني وابن أبي داود: وأمرهم أن يحرقوا كل مصحف يخالف المصحف الذي أرسل به

الراوي إذن البخاري الذي ولد بعد قرنين من ظهور الإسلام ! فهل هذا مصدر نستطيع الإعتماد عليه كمصدر تاريخي موثوق ؟ 
الإجابة لا ، مع أن التبريرات التي  يسوقها المسلمون أن هناك تتابع في الروايات أي أنها نُقلت عن رجال لديهم صفات متفق عليها مثل الصدق.  فهم يعتبرون الإسناد من أعظم العلوم في حفظ الرواية من التبديل والتحريف .. هذا ما قرأته عن هذا العلم:




			ولم تعن الأمم السابقة في النقل والرواية بالإسناد، ولذا وقع في رواياتهم وأخبارهم التحريف والتبديل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وأيضاً




			قال مالك: «الإسناد من الدين» ، وقال ابن المبارك: «لولا الإسناد لقال من شاء ما شاء» ، وقال شعبة: «كل حديث ليس فيه «أنا» و«ثنا» فهو خل وبقل».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وأول من أثر عنه الاهتمام باستعمال الإسناد بالمعنى المصطلح هو محمد بن سيرين المتوفى سنة 110هـ. أي أن هذا العلم لم يُستحدث إلّا بعد وفاة الرسول بسنوات طويلة ، ويبرر المسلمون أن هذا العلم حمى الدين من التحريف والتبديل ! ولكن هل من الممكن أن لا يُطال التحريف والتبديل أقوال أو أحداث دوّنت بعد قرنين من الزمان ؟ والأهم لماذا نحتاج إلى علم الإسناد ونحن نتحدث عن عصر انتشرت فيه الكتابة والشعر والشعراء والكتّاب ، فالإسلام لم يظهر في زمان الكتابة على الجدران أو استخدام الرسوم للتعبير عن الذات والأفكار؟  

ببساطة ، والسؤال الذي يحتاج إلى إجابة: لماذا لم يُدوّن القرآن والحديث في بدايات نشأة الإسلام أي في زمن الرسول؟ 

طبعاً هذا السؤال لن نجد تبريرات منطقية تُجيب على هذا السؤال وخصوصاً أن كاتب القرآن يتحدّى الناس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله ، فكيف يتحدّى كاتب القرآن بشيء بالأساس ليس مكتوب؟ 
يبرر الإخوة المسلمون أنه لم يكن هناك دواعي لكتابة القرآن لأنه كان محفوظ في الصدور وحين أتت الدواعي لكتابته بعد مقتل أغلب الحافظين للقرآن تنبّهوا لضرورة كتابته ، فنحن أمام معضلة حقيقية وهي:

إذن النظرية الإسلامية تقول أن الله كاتب القرآن. ولكن الله لم يُلهم الرسول لكتابة كلامه ، هذا يعني أنه بعد وفاة الرسول سيتم تدوين ((كلام الله)) من قِبَل بشر لم يقول لنا الوحي أن جبريل ظهر لهم ، أو أنهم يكتبون بوحي إلهي ، والأهم أنهم بشر تُطال ذاكرتهم النسيان وتداخل المعلومات أو يكتبون فهمهم الشخصي للآيات القرأنية ! 

وبعد ذلك يحق لنا أن نسأل: هل بالحقيقة القرآن كتبه الله؟ والأهم هل النص القرآني طاله التطوير وخصوصاً بعد أن تم اكتشاف مخطوطات صنعاء التي اُكتشف فيها بعض الفروقات مثل فروقات في عدد الآيات في بعض السور، وهذا بدوره كافي بنسف فكرة أن القرآن لم يطله التغيير.

يُتبع
*


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *تسجيل مُتابعة و إعجاب بمحتوي الموضوع
> 
> مُتابع بنعمة ربنا*



شكراً لمتابعتك عزيزي ... 

من عنده إضافات أرجو إضافاتها لإثراء الموضوع ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاستاذ MeToo
حضرتك 
مسلم ـ مسيحي - يهودي ـ لا ديني ـ ملحد ؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*غريب عزيزي أوريجانوس أن تسألني هذا السؤال !؟

ولكنني مسيحي ...*


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2012)

نتابع 

*ما هي هذه المخطوطات، مخطوطات صنعاء؟*

قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال ، علينا أن نبحث عن تاريخ المخطوطات للقرآن ، إذ يعتقد الكثير من العلماء مثل مايكل كوك وباتريسيا كرون في كتابهم: Hagarism أن الإسلام لم ينشأ من شخص واحد آمن به أتباعه ، بل جاء نتيجة تطوّر الإسلام بعد تفاعلاته مع الحضارات والثقافات الأخرى.

لذلك وبحسب وجهة نظري لم يعد غريب أن نجد حديث نبوي يقول: اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين ! أو مثلاً من غير المستغرب أن نجد بحسب التاريخ الإسلامي أن أول ما قام به محمد بعد فتحه لمكة هو الطواف حولها سبع مرات قبل الأمر بهدم الأصنام ! سبع مرات وطواف ؟ ألا يذكركم هذا بقصة ما في التوراة؟ طبعاً أسوار أريحا !


يقول الأديب طه حسين في كتابه (في الشعر الجاهلي) متحدثاً عن انتحال للشعر الجاهلي مورس في بدايات الإسلام وفي العصر الأموي لإثبات صحة الإسلام ونبوة الرسول محمد ، والأهم أنه اعتبر أن القرآن عبارة عن كتاب يصف بدقة حياة الجاهلية !

يقول مشككاً في نسبة أغلب الأشعار الجاهلية لهم ، من بعض مبرراته أن اللهجات في تلك الفترة كانت مختلفة ، ولم تكن جميع القبائل العربية تتحدّث ذات اللهجة ، فلكل قبيلة لهجتها الخاصة فيها ، لكن الشعر الذي وصلنا من الشعر الجاهلي هو لهجة واحدة مطعمة بقليل من اللهجات المختلفة ، وهي لهجة القرآن: لهجة قريش وهي اللغة العربية اليوم ، فكيف يستقيم أننا عندما نقرأ الشعر الجاهلي نجده جميعاً مكتوب بلهجة قريش ولا نلمس الإختلاف باللهجات والذي كان سائد في تلك الفترة؟ وكيف يستقيم أن جميع هذه القبائل تتوافق وتتبع ذات الأوزان الشعرية في كتابتها لدرجة أنه من الإستحالة تمييز الشعر عائد لأي قبيلة ؟ 

إذن ، حتى الأشعار الجاهلية والتي اعتمد عليها الكثير من مفسرو القرآن لتوضيح الآيات القرآنية والظروف التي عاشتها القبائل في العصر الجاهلي ، إنما كُتِبت في بدايات الإسلام وجاءت متوافقة بطريقة غريبة مع القرآن والحديث ، يقول:

"وهي أنا نلاحظ أن العلماء قد اتخذوا هذا الشعر الجاهلي مادة للاستشهاد علي ألفاظ القرآن والحديث ونحوهما ومذاهبهما الكلامية .
ومن الغريب أنهم لا يكادون يجدون في ذلك مشقة ولا عسرا ، حتى أنك لتحس كأن هذا الشعر الجاهلي قد علي قد القرآن والحديث كما يقد الثوب علي قد لابسه لا يزيد ولا ينقص عما أراد طولا وسعة .
إذن فنحن نجهر بأن هذا ليس من طبيعة الأشياء ، وان هذه الدقة في الموازاة بين القرآن والحديث والشعر الجاهلي لا ينبغي أن تحمل علي الاطمئنان إلا الذين رزقوا حظا من السذاجة لم يتح لنا مثله .
إنما يجب أن تحملنا هذه الدقة في الموازاة علي الشك والحيرة علي أن نسأل أنفسنا : أليس يمكن ألا تكون هذه الدقة في الموازاة نتيجة من نتائج المصادفة ، وإنما هي شيء تكلف وطلب وانفق فيه أصحابه بياض الأيام وسواد الليالي ؟
انتهي الاقتباس


*حتى الأشعار التي قد تُثبت صحة القرآن أو النبوة أو الدعوة الإسلامية ، كلها إما كُتبت أو حُرّفت بذات الفترة الزمنية (العصر الأموي) ، أليست مصادفة غريبة أن تكون حتى الأحاديث كُتِبَ في الزمن الأموي ؟ *

يُتبع


----------



## تيمو (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تاريخياً لا يوجد مخطوطات قرآنية في بدايات ظهور الإسلام ، تؤكّد صحة الأخبار التي ينقلها القرآن ، فأقدم مخطوطة فعلياً هي مخطوطتي سمرقند وصنعاء.

فعلياً لم يهتم يوماً المسلمون بعلم المخطوطات ، إيماناً منهم أن القرآن قد حفظه الله من التحريف وبعيداً عن أيدي العابثين ، ولكن المخطوطات القليلة التي تمت دراستها لاحظت الفرق في نسخ القرآن التي بين أيدينا ، والنسخ القديمة ، سواء كان بالترقيم ، أو بعدد الآيات ، أو حتى بطريقة التعبير ، أو حتى باختفاء الكثير من الأجزاء من القرآن . 

الحجج التي يسوقها إخوتنا المسلمون كثيرة ، ولكن ما يهمنا هنا الناحية التاريخية في الأمر، فكلام دون دليل مادي يؤكّد الحقائق التاريخية المذكورة يبقى كلام . لذلك عبارة: "الله حفظ كتابه" بدون أي دليل مادي يدعمها لا تعني شيء ، وتبقى مجرد تبرير لإثبات المُثبت أن القرآن مجرد كتاب آخر طاله التطوير ليتناسب مع الأفكار المنتشرة في حينها.

ما يهمنا بالأمر هو غياب المخطوطات التي تُشير إلى بدايات الفترة التي ظهر فيها الإسلام ، فأقدم مخطوطة هي كما  أشرنا: سمرقند وصنعاء ، لكن الملفت قلّة عدد المخطوطات القديمة للقرآن ، بالرغم من انتشار الإسلام على الرقعة الكبيرة جغرافياً ، فهل من حقنا أن نسأل عن ما هية الإسلام الذي كان ينتشر في ذلك الوقت؟ 

الأمر الغريب والمثير أن العلماء لم يدرسوا المخطوطات القليلة ولم يُشبعوها نقد ، والأمر الآخر أن هناك بعض من المخطوطات الممنوعة عن يد العلماء من الأساس ليتم دراستها ، فالذي قد تيسّر دراسته أوضح بعض من الإختلافات في النسخ القرآنية بين اليوم وبين المخطوطات تلك.

وجدتُ صعوبة لأجد المعلومات عن هذه المخطوطات ولكن سأشارككم ما قد توصّلت له من معلومات


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل فعلياً اعتمد الإسلام على القرآن وأعطى ذات الأهمية لهذا الكتاب في بدايات انتشاره؟

كما قد سبقتُ وأشرتُ أنه لا يوجد إلّا أعداد قليلة من المخطوطات القرآنية القديمة ، وهذا بحد ذاته قد يُثير علامات استفهام كثيرة عن قيمة هذا الكتاب في بدايات الإسلام ، فكيفُ ينتشر الإسلام على كل هذه الرقعة الجغرافية الكبيرة دون أن يتواجد مخطوطات تتناسب مع الإنتشار آنذاك؟

التحليل قد يصب في ناحيتين: إمّا أن الإنتشار لم يحدث كما يُصوّر لنا التاريخ الإسلامي في دخول الناس بالإسلام رغبةً ، أو أن الإسلام قد ناله التطوّر سواء في النصوص أو الأحكام ، والقرآن كان جزء من هذا التطوّر الديني.

قبل الخوض في مخطوطات صنعاء ومخطوطات سمرقند، لفت نظري في تتبعي للتاريخ الإسلامي ، أبيات شعر لحسّان بن ثابت الذي كان يكيل المديح للرسول بعد دخوله الإسلام، اللافت أننا لا نجده يذكر القرآن ولا مرة واحدة كمسمّى: قرآن ، ولم يُعطه أي أهمية بل كل الأهمية كان يُعطيها لشخص الرسول ، ولكننا نجده عبّر مرة واحدة على أن الرسول يتلو (كتاب الله) في كل مسجد !

هذه هي الأبيات التي لفتت نظري، في أشعار حسّان بن ثابت (أو التي اُنسبتُ له كما قد أشرتُ سابقاً أن هذه الأشعار بأغلبها مكتوبة في الزمن الأموي) هذه الأبيات:

أغَرُّ، عَلَيْهِ لِلنُّبُوَّة ِ خَاتَمٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَشْهُودٌ يَلُوحُ ويُشْهَدُ
وضمَّ الإلهُ اسمَ النبيّ إلى اسمهِ، إذا قَالَ في الخَمْسِ المُؤذِّنُ أشْهَدُ
وشقّ لهُ منِ اسمهِ ليجلهُ، فذو العرشِ محمودٌ، وهذا محمدُ

ما أفهمه من هذه الأبيات أن اسم محمد بالأساس لم يكن معروف ، ولم يكن اسم الرسول معروف بأنه محمد قبل بدء دعوته المزعومة ، إنما محمد عبارة عن صفة لشخص ما ، وليس اسم علم ، لاحقاً وكما يبدو أصبحت الصفة اسم علم لرسول الإسلام.

يُتبع ..
*


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

إذن، وكتلخيص بسبب غيابي عن الموضوع وتذكير الصديق بيس  

1- تاريخياً اسم محمد لم يكن له أساس، فكما لاحظنا أن الاسم عبارة عن صفة مشتقة من محمود (لذو العرش) ومحمد (للرسول). *فماذا كان اسمه إذن*؟ 

2- اسم الإله (الله) كان معروف ومتداول قبل ظهور الإسلام، والدليل أن أب الرسول اسمه (عبد الله) ، *فمن أين أتى هذا الاسم*؟

3- علوم اللغة العربية مثل البلاغة والنحو والصرف ، أتت لاحقاً وبعد سنوات عديدة جداً من نزول وتدوين القرآن ، وفعلياً هذه العلوم أتت على (مقاس) القرآن ، وأتت نتيجة الأخطاء واللحن في قراءة القرآن. *إذن هل نستطيع أن نحكم على بلاغة كتاب بناءً على مواصفات كُتِبت على مقاسه؟* 


يُتبع ..


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

لالالا ده موضوع كبير كبير وانا لازم طبعا اتابعه


----------



## peace_86 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

كم انت برنسسسسس يابن عمي!!
اهل النشامة والجود ؛)

منتظرينك على نار.. واضح ان الموضوع كبير وفيه اجوبة كثيرة ونقاط مهمة على تساؤلات انت طرحتها.


----------



## تيمو (19 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلمي يا سول آند لايف ...

ما فيه نشمي غيرك يا البيس  مش عارف إذا راح أقدر بجد أجاوب بكل حيادية وعُمُق عن كل هاي الأسئلة. فهي عميقة وتحتاج لبحث طويل.


----------



## philanthropist (21 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا. للموضوع الروعة ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> * لذلك بعد فتح مكة من أولى القرارات التي اتخذها الرسول هو تغيير اتجاه القبلة لتكون الكعبة ، والأكيد أنه فعل ذلك إمّا نكاية بأهل قريش الذين ناصبوه العداء، أو لأسباب دينية وسياسية سنأتي على ذكرها لاحقاً.
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]من فضلك أعطنى المصدر التاريخى أو الدينى الذى أستقيت منه هذه المعلومة ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى رحت ( لتؤكد ) أنه فعلها نكاية بأهل قريش ؟[/FONT]*​ *الأول أتعرف على مصادرك 
ثم ندخل فى باقى الموضوع 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من فضلك أعطنى المصدر التاريخى أو الدينى الذى أستقيت منه هذه المعلومة ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى رحت ( لتؤكد ) أنه فعلها نكاية بأهل قريش ؟[/FONT]*​ *الأول أتعرف على مصادرك
> ثم ندخل فى باقى الموضوع
> *​[/FONT]



عزيزي عمّك جوجل حافل بهذه المعلومة، يكفيك أن تضع عبارة: تغيير القبلة في الصلاة، لتجد كم هائل من المعلومات. عدى على أن هذه المعلومة درسناها في كُتُب التاريخ المدرسي، والكثير من المعلومات استقيتها من هناك.

إليك أحد هذه المصادر:



> وأعداء الإسلام وجدوا الفرصة سانحة لبث سمومهم ولإعلامهم المضاد، قالوا: إنّ تغيير القبلة تمّ بدافع عنصري، وزعموا أنّ النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) اتّجه أوّلاً إلى قبلة الأنبياء السابقين، ثمّ عاد إلى قبلة قومه بعد تحقيق انتصاراته، ولمّا يئس منهم استبدل الكعبة بها.







> لو تكرمت أسم السورة ورقم الآية



يكفيك أن تبعث لي التصحيح، لأنك أنتَ تعلم وأنا أعلم والجميع يعلم أن هذه خطأ مطبعي لا أكثر ولا أقل. فالسياق واضح أن هناك خلل مطبعي، فحينما أكتب: قتل الأولاد ومن ثم أكتب بالآية (أبائكم) فمما لا شك فيه أنها خطأ مطبعي فقط لا غير.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي *عمّك جوجل* حافل بهذه المعلومة، يكفيك أن تضع عبارة: تغيير القبلة في الصلاة، لتجد كم هائل من المعلومات. عدى على أن هذه المعلومة درسناها* في كُتُب التاريخ المدرسي*، والكثير من المعلومات استقيتها من هناك.


*حسناً ....أين قال ( عمى جوجل )
أن تغيير القبلة جاء فى عام الفتح
وأنه قرار محمدى نكاية فى قريش ؟؟؟
وأى كتب مدرسية تلك التى قالت بهذا ؟
أتعلم 
أم أنها خطأ مطبعى 
*​


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حسناً ....أين قال ( عمى جوجل )
> أن تغيير القبلة جاء فى عام الفتح
> وأنه قرار محمدى نكاية فى قريش ؟؟؟
> وأى كتب مدرسية تلك التى قالت بهذا ؟
> ...



وكأن تاريخنا الإسلامي صادق هذا البحث لتوضيح ما أخفاه تاريخنا .. فهناك فراغات ونواقص كثيرة في هذا التاريخ غير مفهومة. وهدف البحث، البحث عن هذه الخفايا أو النواقص. فإن كان عندك إضافات أرجو وضعها.

لاحظ عزيزي أنني وضعتُ إحتمالين لتغيير القبلة: الأول نكاية بقريش، وهذا غير مستبعد واستغرب استغرابك من هذا الإحتمال مع أنه منطقي جداً، ووارد جداً وخصوصاً في ظل القبلية التي كانت سائدة في عصره، والهروب من قريش والهجرة إلى المدينة.

والثاني لأسباب سياسية ودينية أخرى.

الأكيد أن تحويل القبلة كان لأسباب خفية، فنزول الآيات بالعادة كان يأتي على مقاس (الحدث)، فلماذا بنظرك تم تحويل القبلة؟ إن لم يكن نكاية بأهل قريش الذين رفضوه أساساً؟ والسؤال الأهم: لماذا تم تغيير القبلة بعد الهجرة؟ فمكة كانت لها مكانة كبيرة عند قريش وتغيير القبلة لها بالتأكيد ليس صدفة أو أمر (إلهي).


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> وكأن تاريخنا الإسلامي صادق هذا البحث لتوضيح *ما أخفاه تاريخنا *..


*[FONT=&quot]سألتك سؤالاً ولم تُجبنى ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التاريخ الذى وضعته أنت خطأ فادح لا يقول به أطفال المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى ...أعطنى مصدرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك تدعى تصحيح التاريخ الأسلامى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر من فضلك ..أو قل ( لا أعلم )  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سألتك سؤالاً ولم تُجبنى ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التاريخ الذى وضعته أنت خطأ فادح لا يقول به أطفال المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى ...أعطنى مصدرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك تدعى تصحيح التاريخ الأسلامى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر من فضلك ..أو قل ( لا أعلم )  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



عزيزي ... إن كنت تجد خطأ فأرجو توضيحه، وثق أنه لن يكون إلّا مطبعي وغير مقصود. 

أرجو أن تصحح الخطأ الذي تراه.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*إن أردت التواريخ بدقة أكثر 
أنا تحت أمرك وبالأدلة 
*​


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم عزيزي للتصحيح، الآن فقط عرفت عن ماذا تتحدث  فحتماً تغيير القبلة تم بعد الهجرة وقبل فتح مكة.

يبدو أن كلمة (قبل) فتح مكة سقطت سهواً، لذلك كنتُ أقول في مداخلاتي اللاحقة أن تغيير القبلة تم بعد الهجرة. فالحقيقة لم أكن منتبه شو كنت كاتب سابقاً.
...

كمتابع ((محايد)) من حقي أن أتساءل وخصوصاً أن تغيير القبلة كان عبر التاريخ مثار تساؤلات (وشبهات) كثيرة، وكمثال لما أقوله المصدر الذي أحضرته لك في المداخلة السابقة. ومن ثم لو قرأت ((أهمية)) تغيير القبلة ستجد التالي:



> لقد كان لحادثة تحويل القبلة أبعاداً كثيرة: منها السياسي، ومنها العسكري، ومنها الديني، ومنها التاريخي .
> 
> فبُعْدها السياسي أنها جعلت الجزيرة العربية محور الأحداث، وبعدها التاريخي أنها ربطت هذا العالم بالإرث العربي لإبراهيم ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ، وبعدها العسكري أنها مهدت لفتح مكة،   وبعدها الديني أنّها ربطت القلوب بالحنيفية، وميزت الأمة الإسلامية عن غيرها .. ومن ثم كان تحويل القبلة نعمة من نعم الله علينا، كما قال الله تعالى: { وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ } (البقرة: من الآية150) ..




فحدث تغيير القبلة ليس أمر عابر، أو حدث هامشي لا قيمة له في التاريخ الإسلامي، بل على العكس، كان له تبعيات لاحقة ومنها الإصرار على فتح مكة. لذلك لم يكن هذا الأمر محض صدفة. فالصراعات القبلية ومن يسود لا يمكن أن يُستهان بها في التاريخ الإسلامي لأنها أساساً أثّرت على الخلافة فيما بعد.

.................

بأي وقت بتلاقي أخطاء مطبعية أو معلوماتية أرجو تصحيحها. ويشرفني أن أستعين بك بخصوص أي معلومات تاريخية أو فقهية :36_3_11: 

* سأقوم بتغيير الأخطاء التي ذكرتها. وفعلياً هي لن تغيّر من المعنى أو السياق.


----------



## تيمو (21 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة بالطواف ( سبعة أشواط ) وبين أسوار أريحا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الطواف كان موجوداً قبل أن يولد محمد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقفة عرفات ...كذلك السعى بين الصفا والمروة ...كلها شعائر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت موجودة قبل النبى ...وهو أقرها فيما بعد تنقيحها من الوثنيات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُطلق عليه ( طواف القدوم ) وهو أول شئ يفعله المعتمر أو الحاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما تطأ قدمه أرض الحرم ( الكعبة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى الأصنام التى كانت منتشرة حول الكعبة ( قيل ) ان عددها كان 365 صنماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تكن جميعها ملاصقة للكعبة بل منها ما يبعد عنها بميلين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشهر الأصنام كانت لإساف ونائلة ( الصفا والمروة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهُبل واللآت والعُزى من حول الكعبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن ثم طاف محمد طواف القدوم ( كما ذكرت ) وبعدها أمر بهدم الأصنام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم دخل بنفسه الى جوف الكعبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم رد مفاتيحها الى من كان يتولى حراستها وكان ( كافراً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



هذا ما يقوله تاريخنا. لأنه يتجاهل تأثّر الإسلام في اليهودية في البدايات وتشكيل عقيدته الدينية، ويتجاهل النصرانية التي أسهمت بشكل كبير في تشكيل هويته الدينية والتي لاقت قبولاً في بدايات الدعوة الأولى عند بعض النصارى واليهود الموجودين في شبه الجزيرة. 

التاريخ يتجاهل حقيقة أن منطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية أساساً لم تكن في مجملها وثنية، بل كانت في أغلبها نصرانية ويهودية، وحتى دور اليهود مقتصر على حياكة المؤامرات والأذى للرسول. 

رقم سبعة له قيمة في الفكر اليهودي، خُذ كأبسط مثال سنة اليوبيل سبع سنين، أعيادهم المهمة كالمظال والفطير سبع أيام، وفلك نوح استقر على الجبل في اليوم السابع. فللرقم سبعة أهمية كبيرة امتدت لاحقاً للمسيحية من خلال سفر رؤيا (7 كنائس). 

فالطواف حول الكعبة 7 مرات ليس عبثي، ولم يكن مجرد عادات وثنية عُدّل عليها.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> التاريخ يتجاهل حقيقة أن منطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية أساساً لم تكن في مجملها وثنية، بل كانت في أغلبها نصرانية ويهودية، وحتى دور اليهود مقتصر على حياكة المؤامرات والأذى للرسول.


 *[FONT=&quot]بل ان العرب أنفسهم تأثروا بثقافات أخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من خلال تجارتهم ...حدوتة انهم كانوا جهلة أو ما يوصف بالجاهلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمر غير دقيق ومبالغ فيه لصالح الدعوة المحمدية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان هناك الصابئين أيضاً ...جنباً الى جنب اليهود والنصارى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

أستاذي 

أنتَ تناقشني بأمور بديهية، مثلاً أن تريد أن تقنعني أن علم النحو لم يأتِ بسبب اللحن (الخطأ) في قراءة القرآن، علماً بأنني أحضرتُ لك فقرة كاملة لإثبات ما أقوله. فما هية اللحن لا تهمني في بحثي، بقدر إهتمامي بحقيقة أن هذا العلم، علم النحو والصرف وأيضاً البلاغة، أتى بسبب القرآن، فلذلك عندما يُحاجج أحد ببلاغة القرآن يحق لنا أن نشكك في هذه البلاغة من باب أن القواعد أتت لتناسب مقاس الكتاب. 

هذا تعريف النحو، وسأضعه تأكيداً على مصداقية المعلومات:



> ترجع أسباب و ضع علم النحو إلى أسباب دينية و أسباب غير دينية
> أما الأسباب الدينية فترجع إلى الحرص الشديد على أداء نصوص القرآن الكريم أداء فصيحا و خاصة بعد أن أخذ اللحن يشيع على الألسنة و كان اللحن قد أخذ في الظهور منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و عصر الخلفاء الراشدين رضوان الله عليهم فقد روي أن رجلا لحن بحضرته صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال عليه الصلاة و السلام { أرشدوا أخاكم فإنه قد ضل } .



سأعطيك مثال آخر على أن علم البلاغة أتى بسبب القرآن:



> واستمر الوضع هكذا حتى نزل القرآن الكريم الذي أذهل العرب بفصاحته وبلاغته ولما دخل الناس من العرب وغيرهم في دين الله زادة الحاجة لمعرفة أسرار بلاغة القرآن الكريم وإعجازه فبدأت المرحلة الثانية .



المراحل الأولى كانت مقتصرة فقط على كتابة الشعر، ولم يكن هناك قواعد، القواعد في البلاغة والشكل الحالي للبلاغة أتى على مقاس القرآن، بمعنى: وُضِعَ ليتناسب مع القرآن.

مع العلم أننا لم نقرأ في التاريخ الأدبي أن أحداً من الشعراء قد انذهل أو أبدى إعجابه وإنذهالة من القرآن.

أنتَ من اعتمدت على النص القرآني لإثبات محمد، بينما أنا أقول لك أن القرآن بالنسبة لي ليس مصدر تاريخي لأنه أساساً كُتِبَ وجُمّعَ بعد موت الرسول ومن ثم جُمّع وأُحرِقَ في زمن عثمان. وتم تنقطيه في زمن لاحق جداً؟ فهل مثلاً تريد أن تقنع القاريء أن الأهواء الشخصية لم تتدخل في أي من هذه المراحل؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا حبيبى أريدك أن تفهم نقطة مهمة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]النقاش هنا ليس من اجل الدفاع عن شئ أو دحض شئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقاش من أجل القارئ أو الزائر ...حتى لايعتقد أننا نكتب وننقل عن الهوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأقتباسات التى توردها لم تدعهما بأى سند ....مثل مرجع كذا صفحة كذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو انظر سيرة فلان الجزء رقم كذا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا لا أريد أيضا أن أقنعك بشئ – ( علم النحو ) كان سماعياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرفع والنصب والضمة والجزم ....الخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعطيتك مثل على الآذان ليكون أقرب للقارئ المُتابع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القرآن كما قلت لك وأثبته من خلال النصوص التى وضعتها....تم تداوله سماعياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العرب وقتها لم يكونوا فى حاجة الى تدوينه لأنهم قوم شيمتهم الحفظ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى يُقال أن عائشة زوجة محمد كانت تحفظ الشعر بالألف بيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم رأوا أن يدونوا القرآن فى ( مصاحف ) بعد أنتشار رقعة الأيمان به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التدوين الأول (مصحف حفص ) فى حياة أبى بكر أى ثلاثة سنوات فقط من وفاة محمد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست مدة طويلة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما تفضلت وقلت أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التدوين الثابت ( الأخير ) فى عهد الخليفة عثمان ( عام 32 هجرية تقريباً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى أقرب لك المثل عن علوم البلاغة فى القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى ظهر ( علم النقد النصى للكتاب المقدس ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى ظهر ( علم اللآهوت ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة هى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: عندما مر الزمان وأحتاج الناس الى التعليم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبق هذا المعنى على علوم البلاغة والنحو فى القرآن ( كتابة ) أو ( شرحاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما انك لم تستطع أن تأتينى بمثال عن اللحن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأعطيك أنا المثال وأشرحه لك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ففضلاً تابعنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

> العرب وقتها لم يكونوا فى حاجة الى تدوينه لأنهم قوم شيمتهم الحفظ



لقد أوضحتُ نقطة الحفظ من خلال بحثي، وأوضحتُ أنه غير ملزم لنا أن نصدقها. لماذا؟

1- التدوين ليس غريب على العصر الإسلامي، فالإسلام ظهر ببيئة تعرف القراءة والكتابة، خُذ عندك مثال المعلقات: ولمن لا يعرف المعلقات فهي الأشعار التي كان يتنافس فيها الشعرلء فيما بينهم ويعلقون كتاباتهم على الكعبة. إذن لماذا يُعتمد على الحفظ وهناك مقدرة على الجمع والكتابة في زمن الرسول؟

*2- النقطة الأهم: القرآن إدعى أن الكُتب قد نالها التحريف. يعني هو أتى لتصحيح الأخطاء في الإنجيل والتوراة. إذن الرسول يعلم خطورة أن لا يكون القرآن محفوظ كتابياً (لا شفوياً) ضمن نسخة واحدة، حتى لا يطاله (التحريف). هذه النقطة جوهرية، فكيف يترك الرسول هذه النقطة دون إهتمام؟*

3- أرجو يا أستاذي أن تبتعد عن المقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس، فالكتاب المقدس ناله من النقد ما لم يناله أي كتاب آخر عبر التاريخ. فهذا ليس موضوع ديني بقدر ما هو تاريخي بحت. هناك ثغرات كثيرة أوضحتها سابقاً. ومع ذلك سأجيبك:
علم اللاهوت لا يُقارن بعلم البلاغة، فعلم البلاغة هو الذي يُقاس عليه بلاغة النص القرآني ويُدّعى من خلاله أن القرآن كتاب معجزة لغوية. فهل هو معجزة فعلاً؟ تاريخياً لا يوجد أي من الشعراء أو الأدباء في عصر الرسول قد أبدوا تعجّبهم من هذا الكتاب. إذن، من الذي جعل هذا الكتاب معجزة لغوية؟ هو علم البلاغة الذي وُضِعَ على مقاس القرآن.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لقد أوضحتُ نقطة الحفظ من خلال بحثي، وأوضحتُ أنه غير ملزم لنا أن نصدقها. لماذا؟


*العيل اللى عنده ست سبع سنين بيحفظ القرآن كااااامل صم *
*أزاى بقى غير ملزم أن نُصدقها ؟؟؟*
*خلى أى أمام فى الصلاة يخطئ كدة فى القراءة 
شوف كام واحد هيرده 
يصحح له يعنى *
*لأ العرب حفييييظة ....ألا اذا كنت عايز تنتصر لرأيك وخلاص*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> إذن لماذا يُعتمد على الحفظ *وهناك مقدرة على الجمع والكتابة في زمن الرسول؟*


 *[FONT=&quot](( أنا آسف لأن المتصفح عندى بيقفل فجأة )) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه مختصر لأسماء كتبة الوحى فى عهد النبى محمد ( أثناء حياته )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر / البداية والنهاية – الجزء الخامس – أبن كثير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصل أما كتاب الوحي وغيره بين يديه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمنهم الخلفاء الأربعة: أبو بكر، وعمر، وعثمان، وعلي ابن أبي طالب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنهم: أبان بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال أبو بكر ابن أبي شيبة: كان أول من كتب الوحي بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبي بن كعب، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا لم يحضر كتب زيد بن ثابت، وكتب له عثمان، وخالد بن سعيد، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنهم الزبير بن العوام بن خويلد بن أسد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حوالى ( تسع ) كتبة فى حياة محمد 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*لى عودة مرة أخرى *
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

> العيل اللى عنده ست سبع سنين بيحفظ القرآن كااااامل صم



بس لاحظ الفرق: نحن نتحدث عن كتاب مهم بالنسبة للإسلام. وهو كتاب إدعّى أن قبله من الكتب نالهم التحريف!

1- هناك تناقض غريب ما بين حجة القرآن في أنه أتى لتصحيح التحريف، ومن ثم هو ذاته لا يُدوّن بزمن الرسول! يعني أن يُعتمد على الحفيظة أمر غير مقبول.

*2- الإسلام كرسالة تؤمن بالكتب النازلة على الأنبياء، بدءً من موسى ومن ثم المسيح وداود وغيرهم. سؤالي: لو فرضنا حجة أن القرآن محفوظ بالصدور، طيب بحسب وجهة نظر الإسلام، متى تمت كتابة باقي الكتب السماوية؟*

هذه مقتطفات من أحد المواقع:



> ثانيا : كانت الكتابة قليلة في العرب ، وقد وصفهم الله بذلك في قوله : ( هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم ) الجمعة / 2 ، فكانوا يحفظون القرآن في صدورهم ، وقليل منهم كان يكتب بعض آيات أو سور على الجلود والحجارة الرقاق ونحو ذلك .



هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟ هل القوم الذي نزل لهم محمد أميين؟



> ثالثا : نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول الأمر عن كتابة شيءٍ سوى القرآن ونهاهم عن كتابة كلامه مؤقتا حتى تتوافر همم الصحابة على حفظ القرآن وكتابته ولا يختلط كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام الله تعالى فيبقى القرآن محفوظاً من الزيادة فيه أو النقص



نهى ... أي أنه لم يُكتب في زمن محمد.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> بس لاحظ الفرق: نحن نتحدث عن كتاب مهم بالنسبة للإسلام. وهو كتاب إدعّى أن قبله من الكتب نالهم التحريف!
> 1- هناك تناقض غريب ما بين حجة القرآن في أنه أتى لتصحيح التحريف، ومن ثم هو ذاته لا يُدوّن بزمن الرسول!.



*[FONT=&quot]لأ هو فيه مشكلة أكبر من التحريف ...لفظة ( الأنجيل ) أتت فى القرآن بالمفرد لا بالجمع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سنلاحظ أنه لم يتعرض لأى من رسل السيد المسيح نهائياً ...وصفهم بالحواريين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يصفهم بالرسل ولم ينسب إليهم كتابة أنجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن نحن لسنا امام تحريف فقط ...بل أمام ضياع أنجيل ( عيسى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع انه لم يُصرح بهذا الضياع نهائياً [/FONT]*​ 



> يعني أن يُعتمد على الحفيظة أمر غير مقبول.



*[FONT=&quot]لأ ما أنا قلت ان القرآن كان يدون فى عهد النبى محمد بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتيتك بتسع أسماء للكتبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه ليس التدوين بين ضفتى كتاب ( كراسة يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجمع النهائى داخل ضفتى ( مصحف ) تم حوالى عام 32 هجرية عهد عثمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب صياغة القرآن وسوره ...لم يأت لتصحيح ( كُتب ) بل أتى لتصحيح ( عقيدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد كتالوج يقول هنا تحريف الآية الفلانية من ( التوراة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القرآن لا يعرف عهد قديم أو جديد [/FONT]*​ 


> 2- الإسلام كرسالة تؤمن بالكتب النازلة على الأنبياء،  بدءً من موسى ومن ثم المسيح وداود وغيرهم. سؤالي: لو فرضنا حجة أن القرآن  محفوظ بالصدور، طيب بحسب وجهة نظر الإسلام، متى تمت كتابة باقي الكتب  السماوية؟


*[FONT=&quot]تمت كتابة الكتب السابقة على القرآن فى عهد أنبياءه الذين ذكرهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يتعرض بالتفاصيل لهذه ولكنه يستخدم لفظة ( وآتينا ) و ( أتيناه ) و ( أنزلنا )[/FONT]*​  


> هذه مقتطفات من أحد المواقع:
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟ هل القوم الذي نزل لهم محمد *أميين*؟


*[FONT=&quot]الأميين على معنين هنا ...الأممى ( أى من غير اليهود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأُمى وهو الجاهل ( بالكتابة ) أو ( لا يكتب أصلا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه فى سورة البقرة ( آية الدين – أطول آيات القرآن كله ) يأمرهم بكتابة معاملاتهم التجارية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن المقصود هنا هو ( الأممى ) ( الأمم غير اليهود )[/FONT]*​  


> نهى ... أي أنه لم يُكتب في زمن محمد


 *[FONT=&quot]المقصود بالنهى هنا ليس القرآن ...بل الأحاديث النبوية [/FONT]*​ *أقرأ أقتباسك مرة أخرى ...تقول
في أول الأمر عن كتابة شيءٍ سوى القرآن*


*أعذرنى لآن المتصفح عندى بيستغبى *
:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> لأ ما أنا قلت ان القرآن كان يدون فى عهد النبى محمد بالفعل



يعني كان القرآن كامل بشكله الحالي وترتيبه الحالي وقت وفاة محمد؟ ولم يحتاج لاحقاً لأي تجميع وكتابة وتدوين وترتيب وتنقيط وتشكيل؟



> إذن نحن لسنا امام تحريف فقط ...بل أمام ضياع أنجيل ( عيسى )
> مع انه لم يُصرح بهذا الضياع نهائياً



جميل، يعني ضياع. يعني محمد وكاتب القرآن كان يعرف أن الكتب السابقة ضاعت، ومن ثم لم يحفظ نسخة كاملة لقرآنه كما هي حتى لا ينال القرآن ما نال سابقيه؟ ومن ثم وعند حروب الردة وما تلاها من حروب وموت عدد كبير من حُفّاظ القرآن يُخشى على القرآن من الضياع، فيأمر أبو بكر بكتابة وتدوين وتجميع القرآن؟ 

*عزيزي .. المنطق التاريخي متناقض. فنحن أمام كتاب لم يكن له أهمية تاريخية ولا دينية في بدايات الدعوة المحمدية. وهذا ما أريده من بحثي. فلا يهمني كثيراً تناقضات القرآن الدينية، بقدر ما يهمني أن القرآن ككتاب في بدايات الإسلام لم يكن بذات أهميته لاحقاً في الإسلام. وهو ما يجعلني أقول بثقة أن الإسلام ناله التطوّر والتغيير بشكل كبير جداً عبر التاريخ.*



> الأميين على معنين هنا ...الأممى ( أى من غير اليهود )
> والأُمى وهو الجاهل ( بالكتابة ) أو ( لا يكتب أصلا )
> ولكنه فى سورة البقرة ( آية الدين – أطول آيات القرآن كله ) يأمرهم بكتابة معاملاتهم التجارية
> إذن المقصود هنا هو ( الأممى ) ( الأمم غير اليهود )



ما أحضرته لك واضح، فهو يقول: الكتابة قليلة، قليل منهم كان يكتب. ولم يكن يقصد أنهم أميين أي غير يهود. أساساً المسلمين لم يعرفوا هذا التفسير (أممي) إلّا لاحقاً وفي عصورنا الحالية. ولكن القرآن أشار إلى أن قوم محمد كانوا أميين وليس أممين. وهذه أيضاً إحدى الثغرات التي أشرتُ لها في بداية بحثي هذا. فالإسلام أراد انتقاض كل ما هو قبل الإسلام ليُعطي للإسلام صورة ليست له. وليبرر الثغرات والنواقص الموجودة في التاريخ.



> في أول الأمر عن كتابة شيءٍ سوى القرآن



هذه العبارة متناقضة جداً مع نفسها. أساساً الأحاديث النبوية لم تُكتب إلّا في عهد عبدالملك بن مروان، ومن ثم لو قرأت المصدر ستجد أيضاً تناقض ما بين محفوظ في الصدور، ومن ثم مكتوب. 
حتّى كتّاب التاريخ الإسلامي لا يعرفون هل هو مكتوب أم محفوظ؟ ولو كان مكتوب فلماذا خاف أبو بكر على ضياع القرآن فأمر زيد بن ثابت بكتابته وتجميعه وتدوينه؟ فهل القرآن كان مكتوب بزمن محمد وحياته بشكل كامل بنفس ترتيبه اليوم؟

*ما أود أن أقوله في كل نقاشي ليس إثبات القرآن أنه صحيح أم لا، فهذا شأن ديني. ما يهمني أن القرآن لم يكن كتاب ذات أهمية دينية كما هو اليوم. الإسلام عندما انتشر، انتشر بشكل مختلف عن ما نعرفه اليوم، ولذلك وجد القبول في بعض الدول العربية والسكّان الأصليين للمنطقة، خُذ عندك أنه في العصر الأموي كان جد يوحنا الذهبي الفم من أقرب المقربيين لمعاوية بن أبي سفيان، حتى زوجة معاوية فقد كانت مسيحية وابنه يزيد عاش في وسط مسيحي.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يعني كان القرآن كامل بشكله الحالي وترتيبه الحالي وقت وفاة محمد؟ ولم يحتاج لاحقاً لأي تجميع وكتابة وتدوين وترتيب وتنقيط وتشكيل؟



*[FONT=&quot]لآ القرآن الحالى تم جمعه وترتيبه ( الشكل الحالى ) عهد عثمان بن عفان عام 32 هجرية تقريبا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التنقيط تم فيما بعد لتسهيل القراءة كذلك التشكيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لموضوع الحُفاظ الذين ماتوا فى حرب الرِدة كان الحرص على [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الأجماع ) – بمعنى لو نسى واحد أو أخطأ الباقين يذكرونه أو يصححون له[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ناهيك طبعا أن " أبا بكر " و " عمر بن الخطاب " وغيرهم من الصحابة كثير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كانوا يحفظون القرآن خلف محمد 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> * فلا يهمني كثيراً تناقضات القرآن الدينية، بقدر ما يهمني أن القرآن ككتاب في بدايات الإسلام لم يكن بذات أهميته لاحقاً في الإسلام. وهو ما يجعلني أقول بثقة أن الإسلام ناله التطوّر والتغيير بشكل كبير جداً عبر التاريخ.*



*[FONT=&quot]أعطنى مثل واحد على التطور أو التغيير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تقفز بما يسمى ( المنطق التاريخى ) الى أستنتاجات شخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دعمها بأدلة ....مرة أخرى هات لى مثل واحد على هذا التطور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن لم تأت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...يصبح هذا مجرد رأيك الذى لايسنده أى دليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام بالأدلة والأثباتات يا عزيزى مى تو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف ذلك سأمتنع عن الأسترسال معك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه حرث بحر[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> هذه العبارة متناقضة جداً مع نفسها. أساساً الأحاديث النبوية لم تُكتب إلّا في عهد عبدالملك بن مروان، ومن ثم لو قرأت المصدر ستجد أيضاً* تناقض ما بين محفوظ في الصدور، ومن ثم مكتوب.*
> 
> *حتّى كتّاب التاريخ الإسلامي لا يعرفون هل هو مكتوب أم محفوظ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]أعطنى أسم *​*[FONT=&quot]مؤرخ أسلامى واحد قال أنه ( لايعرف ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان كان القرآن مكتوباً أم محفوظاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبق وأن ذكرت لك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالأسماء من كانوا يدونون خلف محمد الوحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الترتيب من قام به عثمان بن عفان – لايهم المسلم ترتيب القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ليس كتاب حكى ورغى وليس كتاب تاريخ أو طب أو فلك أو علوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو دستور أحكام وشرائع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فارق شاسع بين الأحاديث النبوية والقرآن فأرجو ألا تخلط  [/FONT]*​ 
*أنتظر أدلتك ...أو أكتفى معك بهذا القدر *
:dntknw:​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> لآ القرآن الحالى تم جمعه وترتيبه ( الشكل الحالى ) عهد عثمان بن عفان عام 32 هجرية تقريبا



تمام، فهذه المعلومة تكفيني في بحثي، وخصوصاً أن عثمان قام بحرق باقي النسخ أو القراءات المخالفة. لذلك يميل البعض على تسميته مصحف عثمان. 



> التنقيط تم فيما بعد لتسهيل القراءة كذلك التشكيل



هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة ... فالتشكيل والتنقيط قد جاء كما أوضحتُ لك سابقاً بسبب الخطأ واللحن. وسأضع مصدر آخر لتأكيد أن السبب الذي دفع للتشكيل والتنقيط هو الخطأ الذي انتشر في قراءة القرآن.



> أبا الأسود الدؤلي هو الذي اشتغل بوضع النحو. وقد فعل ذلك بعد مقتل علي بن أبي طالب، أثناء ولاية زياد على البصرة. وكان زياد هو الذي كلفه بوضع النحو وأعانه عليه.
> يذكر المؤرخون روايات متعددة في السبب الذي دفع أبا الأسود إلى وضع النحو. وقد جمع الأستاذ عبد الكريم الدجيلي هذه الروايات في كتابه ” ديوان أبي الأسود الدؤلي” . وإلى القارئ تلخيصاً لهذه الروايات:
> 1- أن عمر بن الخطاب :radia-icon: سمع قارئاً يقرأ القرآن ويلحن فيه لحناً يؤدي إلى الكفر. فامتعض عمر من ذلك وأمر أبا الأسود بوضع النحو.



...

يعني باختصار، هل كان القرآن في بدايات الإسلام بنفس أهميته اليوم؟ هذا ما سأجيب عليه لاحقاً.

.........



> أعطنى مثل واحد على التطور أو التغيير
> لا تقفز بما يسمى ( المنطق التاريخى ) الى أستنتاجات شخصية
> دعمها بأدلة ....مرة أخرى هات لى مثل واحد على هذا التطور
> فإن لم تأت ...يصبح هذا مجرد رأيك الذى لايسنده أى دليل
> ...



- القرآن كسبيل المثال لا الحصر.
- الأحاديث النبوية وإعطائها القدسية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.

ولكن سيكون لي عودة لبحث هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل.




> لايهم المسلم ترتيب القرآن
> لأنه ليس كتاب حكى ورغى وليس كتاب تاريخ أو طب أو فلك أو علوم
> بل هو دستور أحكام وشرائع



الترتيب لا يهم. التشكيل لا يهم. التنقيط لا يهم. فما الذي يهم إذن؟ 

.........


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> الترتيب لا يهم. التشكيل لا يهم. التنقيط لا يهم. فما الذي يهم إذن؟


*فين أنا قلت أن التشكيل أو التنقيط لا يهم ؟؟
أنا قلت أن القرآن كتاب أحكام وشرائع
تجيب السورة دى فى الأول تجيبها الآخر مش مهم 
تقرا فى الصلاة أول القرآن أو من نصه أو من آخره ...مش مهم
دة مش كتاب حواديت ورغى 
أحكااااااام وشرائع  ... مش فاهم مشغوليتك بالترتيب أية ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> - القرآن كسبيل المثال لا الحصر.
> - الأحاديث النبوية وإعطائها القدسية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.


*بسألك عن قولك :
**



أقول بثقة أن الإسلام ناله التطوّر والتغيير بشكل كبير جداً عبر التاريخ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ماهو هذا التطور !!!!!!!!
ما هو هذا التغيير الذى ( بشكل كبير جداً ) ؟!!!!!!!
من أين جئت بكل هذه الثقة ؟؟

*​


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين أنا قلت أن التشكيل أو التنقيط لا يهم ؟؟
> أنا قلت أن القرآن كتاب أحكام وشرائع
> تجيب السورة دى فى الأول تجيبها الآخر مش مهم
> تقرا فى الصلاة أول القرآن أو من نصه أو من آخره ...مش مهم
> ...



الترتيب لا يهمني. الأهم بالنسبة لي:
1- القرآن بشكله الحالي ليس هو نفسه الذي كان بزمن محمد وبدايات إنتشار الإسلام حتى العصر الأموي ...
2- علوم اللغة مثل النحو والصرف والبلاغة أتت على مقاس القرآن وبالتالي ساعدت هذه العلوم في تشكيل وتطوّر الإسلام بشكله الحالي.




> ماهو هذا التطور !!!!!!!!
> ما هو هذا التغيير الذى ( بشكل كبير جداً ) ؟!!!!!!!
> من أين جئت بكل هذه الثقة ؟؟



اصبر على رزقك يا عم الحج  سيكون لي عودة لهذه النقطة وغيرها من التساؤلات التي طرحتها. فأنا إلى الآن أساساً أغلب ما وضعته عبارة عن أمور تاريخية غير مفهومة أو متناقضة أو غير منطقية، ومن ثم وضعتُ مجموعة من التساؤلات.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> 2- علوم اللغة مثل النحو والصرف والبلاغة *أتت على مقاس القرآن *وبالتالي *ساعدت هذه العلوم في تشكيل وتطوّر الإسلام *بشكله الحالي..


*أتت على مقاس القرآن ؟؟
ولِمَ لم تذهب أنها أتت ( من ) القرآن 
أشمعنى على مقاسه يعنى ؟
ثانيا وهو الأهم بقى ....
أزاى وكيف 
ساعدت هذه العلوم فى تشكيل وتطور الأسلام 
لأ
وبشكله الحالى 
لآلآلآ ....دى عايز أفهمها بجد 
أية علاقة النحو أو البلاغة والصرف فى تطوير الأسلام ؟
يعنى أضافت ركعة مثلا ؟
قللت الزكاة ؟
غيرت تشريعات الجواز والطلاق ؟
وضح لى ...:flowers:
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> يعنى أضافت ركعة مثلا ؟



سأعطيك مثال بسيط عن ماذا أعني في تطوّر الإسلام.

أنتَ سألت عن عدد الركعات، وهناك حوار بينك وبين ياسر عن عدد الركعات (وأمور أخرى) لا ذكر لهم في القرآن. فهذا التشريع لا أساس له في القرآن، بل موجود في الأحاديث. والأحاديث أساساً فيها اختلافات وتداخلات وقبول ورفض. وهذه الأحاديث أساساً لم تُكتب إلّا بعد حوالي المئة عام من موت الرسول. فالأحاديث أدخلت تفصيلات كثيرة، وحتى الفتاوي فالكثير منها يعتمد على الحديث. 



> أية علاقة النحو أو البلاغة والصرف فى تطوير الأسلام ؟



طيب وما علاقة علوم اللغو والنحو والصرف في تطوّر الإسلام؟ بعد علوم اللغة التي أتت على مقاس (وليس من، لأن البلاغة ليست بالأمر الغريب على العرب ليُستقى علم البلاغة حصراً من القرآن وليس من المعلقات مثلاً التي كانت فخر العرب آنذاك). لذلك قلتُ أن هذه العلوم أتت على مقاس القرآن لتتناسب معه. المهم بعد هذه العلوم بدأت أصبح القرآن والإسلام بشكله الحالي دين فيزيا وكيميا وأحياء وفلك وجغرافيا وتاريخ، ودخل بكل تفصيلة من تفصيلات الحياة، بسبب ((الإعجاز)) الذي صاغته هذه العلوم. ومن ثم عندما يريد أحد من علماء اللغة نقد القرآن، يأتيك التفسير بناءً على علم البلاغة، ويُقال ((إعجاز)) لغوي، فمن الذي أوجد هذا الإعجاز؟ علوم اللغة التي صيغت لتتناسب مع مقاس القرآن. فالتطوّر الذي شهده الإسلام وجعله دين ((صالح لكل مكان وزمان)) هو نتيجة هذه العلوم.

هذه لمحة سريعة، وسآتي لاحقاً على التفصيلات.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> سأعطيك مثال بسيط عن ماذا أعني في تطوّر الإسلام.
> أنتَ سألت عن عدد الركعات، وهناك حوار بينك وبين ياسر عن عدد التي لم تُذكر في القرآن. فهذا التشريع لا أساس له في القرآن، بل موجود في الأحاديث. .


*مش أحاديث
دى أسمها سُنة عملية ...يعنى مناسك بيأديها المسلم ورا رسوله من وقتها
لا يوجد خلاف بين المسلمين السُنة على عدد الصلوات
تشريع الصلوات موجود ....المناسك من السُنة
أقرب لك المسافة ....القُداسات من أين أتت ؟
الأصوام المسيحية من أين أتت ؟
قربت كدة ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> *طيب وما علاقة علوم اللغو والنحو والصرف في تطوّر الإسلام؟ *
> 
> المهم، الإسلام بشكله الحالي *أصبح دين فيزيا وكيميا وأحياء *وفلك وجغرافيا وتاريخ،


*تقصد من يكتبون عن الأعجازات العلمية .؟
ياعمى دى عالم بتسترزق ...رزق الهبل ع المجانين 
وما أكثرهم ...فى كل مكان وزمان ودين
منتظر تفاصيل تطور الأسلام عن طريق النحو و الصرف :flowers:
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقصد من يكتبون عن الأعجازات العلمية .؟
> ياعمى دى عالم بتسترزق ...رزق الهبل ع المجانين
> وما أكثرهم ...فى كل مكان وزمان ودين
> منتظر تفاصيل تطور الأسلام عن طريق النحو و الصرف :flowers:
> *​



1- بالنسبة لك، ولكن بالنسبة لأغلب المسلمين فيصدقونهم لأنهم يعتبرون القرآن كتاب معجزة جعلته يدخل في تفصيلات الحياة بما فيها بعض العلوم مثل الأحياء، وجعلت الأشخاص لا يستطيعون التحرّك من مكان لآخر إلّا بأخذ فتوة. 
فما الذي جعل القرآن معجزة؟ علوم اللغة من بلاغة وصرف ونحو، مثلاً الصرف والنحو ساعدوا على الخروج من مأزق الآية التي تقول: إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء*.  

2- فما الذي جعلني أقول النقطة الأولى؟ لأن الإسلام مثلاً في الأندلس انطلقت منه الفنون والغناء الأندلسي، وكذلك كان الخلفاء يشجعون العلماء والشعراء، ولكن اليوم فالموسيقى حرام، والغناء حرام، وغيرهم من الفنون حرام. في زمن الذهبي كانت العلوم متقدمة والترجمة متقدمة والإبداع وغيره، أما اليوم فالعلوم مغيّبة بسبب ربط العلوم العادية مثل الأحياء وعلوم الأرض بالعلوم الدينية. خذ عندك المحتوى العربي في الإنترنت، فهو لا يشكّل أكثر من 3% من الحتوى، وأكثر من 80% منه عبارة عن فتوات وأمور دينية.

*للتوضيح للقاريء ليعلم كيف لعلم النحو والصرف، التشكيل، أن يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم: الأصل أن يكون الله فاعل (أي عليه ضمة)، لأن الفعل يتبعه الفاعل، ويكون العلماء (منصوب)، فيكون المعنى: الله يخشى من العلماء. ولكن تم وضع الضمة على العلماء، والفتحة على الله، فيُصبح المعنى: العلماء يخشون الله.


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش أحاديث
> دى أسمها سُنة عملية ...يعنى مناسك بيأديها المسلم ورا رسوله من وقتها
> لا يوجد خلاف بين المسلمين السُنة على عدد الصلوات
> تشريع الصلوات موجود ....المناسك من السُنة
> ...



والسُنة يا صديقي هي من جعلت الإسلام إسلام، لأن الإسلام بشكله الحالي مبني على العدد الهائل والكم الهائل من هذه الأحاديث.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أشرحها لك طالما أنت مش عارف تجيب لنا حاجات محددة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جه واحد من بتوع العجاز الأسهالى وقالك أية ...بص شايف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خير ياعم الزغاليل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنزلنا الحديد ...ياسلام ..دى أشارة بنت لذينة على النيازك والفلك وعلم ألأجرام وووو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ياعم ربنا يسهلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى ع الآية كدة ...فيها أية ؟؟؟ فيها خبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب فيها تشريع ؟ لأ ...فيها أحكام ؟؟ برضك لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى اللى يهبل يهبل واللى يشوفها معجزة يشوفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة النحو والصرف فيها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيجى لمثالك بتاع العلماء دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المثال الشهير بتاع مُرسى  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> *للتوضيح للقاريء ليعلم كيف لعلم النحو والصرف، التشكيل، أن يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم: *الأصل أن يكون الله فاعل* (أي عليه ضمة)، لأن الفعل يتبعه الفاعل، ويكون العلماء (منصوب)، فيكون المعنى: الله يخشى من العلماء. ولكن تم وضع الضمة على العلماء، والفتحة على الله، فيُصبح المعنى: العلماء يخشون الله.


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ....
لما أقول * *[FONT=&quot]مى تو يخاف اللّهَ*​
*[FONT=&quot]بالفاتحة ...أزاى الله هنا فى الأصل فاعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مى تو فاعل - يخشى ( الفعل ) - الله ؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دى زيها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى ٱللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ٱلْعُلَمَاءُ[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ويأتى الله أسم إن[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot]إنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أزاى بقى تقولى أن الأصل أن يكون الله فاعل ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب يعنى أنا ساكت من الصبح 
[FONT=&quot]من وين جبت الفعل يتبعه الفاعل ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بتنكشنى لية يا عمنا !!!![/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:  


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

عزيزي عبود
هذه مداخلة خارجة عن الموضوع. واعتبرها درس لغة عربي لأنه يبدو أنك غير ضليع باللغة العربية ... فأنتَ يا صديقي لا تُميّز بين الجملة الاسمية والفعلية ... ولا تُميّز بين الاسم والفعل.

إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء. -- يخشى فعل مضارع، ولكل فعل يحتاج إلى فاعل ولو كان الفعل متعدي فيحتاج لمفعول به. هذه جملة فعلية، فمنذ متى تدخل إن وأخواتها على الجمل الفعلية؟

إن الله عزيز غفور. الله اسم إن لأنه اسم. عزيز خبر إن. هذه جملة اسمية، واسم إن وأخواتها تدخل على الجمل الاسمية.

يُخَادِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ. يخادعون فعل مضارع من الأسماء الخمسة والواو في محل رفع فاعل. الله مفعول به منصوب.

نَرَى ٱللَّهَ. نرى فعل ماضي، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن. الله مفعول به منصوب.
..........

نعود إلى الآية وسآتيك بمصدر خارجي للإعراب:


> إنما : إنّ : حرف ناسخ وتوكيد ونصب ومشبه للفعل مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب ، وما : كافة كفت إن عن العمل حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب أو نقول عنها " إنما " : كافة ومكفوفة .
> يخشى : فعل مضارع مرفوع بالضمة المقدرة منع من ظهورها التعذر .
> الله : لفظ الجلالة أو اسم الجلالة مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره .
> من : حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .
> ...



بحسب هذه القاعدة، العلماء هم من يخشون الله، ولو وُضِعَ التشكيل هكذا: إنما يخشى اللهُ من عباده العلماءَ. يخشى فعل. الله فاعل. العلماء مفعول به. فيُصبح المعنى: الله يخشى من علمائه. 

الآن، هل عرفت أهمية الصرف والنحو والتشكيل في تغيير المعنى وتطوير فكر جديد؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> .
> 
> يُخَادِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ. يخادعون فعل مضارع من الأسماء الخمسة والواو في محل رفع فاعل.* الله مفعول به منصوب.*
> ؟


*طيب لما هو مفعول به منصوب
لية قلت ان الله فى الأصل فاعل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
علشان تخدم غرضك ؟؟؟
درس لغة عربية ليا أنا ؟؟؟
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ع
> الآن، هل عرفت أهمية الصرف والنحو والتشكيل في تغيير المعنى وتطوير فكر جديد؟


*طبعا أكيييد عرفته
بتعرب على مزاجك ؟؟؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
مرة فاعل
ومرة مفعول به ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> *للتوضيح للقاريء ليعلم كيف لعلم النحو والصرف، التشكيل، أن يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم: ا*لأصل أن يكون الله فاعل* (أي عليه ضمة)، لأن الفعل يتبعه الفاعل، ويكون العلماء (منصوب)، فيكون المعنى: *الله يخشى من العلماء.* ولكن تم وضع الضمة على العلماء، والفتحة على الله، فيُصبح المعنى: العلماء يخشون الله.





MeToo قال:


> *يُخَادِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ.* يخادعون فعل مضارع من الأسماء الخمسة والواو في محل رفع فاعل.* الله مفعول به منصوب.*
> 
> نَرَى ٱللَّهَ. نرى فعل ماضي، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن. *الله مفعول به منصوب*
> بحسب هذه القاعدة، العلماء هم من يخشون الله، ولو وُضِعَ التشكيل هكذا: إنما يخشى اللهُ من عباده العلماءَ. يخشى فعل*. الله فاعل.* ؟


*أرسى لك على بر .....
هو فى الأصل فاعل
وألا ممكن يأتى مفعول به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الحمد لله معرفش عربي كويس ولا افقه في نحوها شيئا يا دوب عامي بالعافية ههههههههههههه نحو دا و لا تعجيز عقول!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> بحسب هذه القاعدة، العلماء هم من يخشون الله، ولو وُضِعَ التشكيل هكذا: إنما يخشى اللهُ من عباده العلماءَ. يخشى فعل. الله فاعل. العلماء مفعول به. فيُصبح المعنى: الله يخشى من علمائه.


ميتو حبيبي في قواعد اللغة في حاجة اسمها المفعول المقدم وجوباً ودي بتيجي اذا كان الفاعل 
محصوراً بـ ما او إنما 
مثال
ما أكل الطعام إلا ميتو
إنما كتب الدرس المجتهد

تحياتي وراجع القواعد :a4:
​


----------



## peace_86 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*القرأن لم يتوقف على عهد عثمان بن عفان..
بل أن الخليفة عبدالملك بن مروان أضاف أشياء أخرى في القرآن.

ولو أنه بنسبة قليلة.. 

أتفق مع مي تو بأن القرآن لم يكن بتلك الاهمية الموجودة اليوم.. يعني هي كانت مهمة كونها كتاب ديني لكن ليس كما هو حال اليوم. أو مثل كحال القرن الثاني من الإسلام.

دخول العرب لمناطق البيزنطيين واستيلائهم عليها جعلهم يتأثرون جداً بالحضارة البيزنطية وكيف لهذه البلاد التي تمتزج إيمانها المسيحي بحضارتها .. فقرر الخلفاء انشاء دين سياسي.. بعد ان كان الإسلام سياسة فقط.

نعم هو دين لا نختلف.. الإسلام كان ومازال دين.. لكن في مجمله هو سياسة أكثر مما هو دين.

ولذلك نرى كيف أن الخلفاء والمسلمون تقتالوا فيما بينهم بعد سنة فقط بموت محمد وتكاثرت الحروب الأهلية بين المسلمين في وقت قياسي وقصير..
باختصار لأن الإسلام تغلبه السياسة..

لكن المسيحية كانت إيمان ودين.. انتجت في وقت لاحق سياسيين مسيحيين.. وذلك بعد قرون عديدة*


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ميتو حبيبي في قواعد اللغة في حاجة اسمها المفعول المقدم وجوباً ودي بتيجي اذا كان الفاعل
> محصوراً بـ ما او إنما
> مثال
> ما أكل الطعام إلا ميتو
> ...



عزيزي ياسر..
 لاحظ أنني أوضحتُ *أنه بناءً على هذه القاعدة فالله المفعول به والعلماء الفاعل*، يعني أنا فاهم هذه القاعدة. ولكن فكرتي الأساسية: من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة ليخرج من مأزق أن الفاعل دائماً يلتحق بالفعل؟ علماء النحو والصرف، فلو نظرت لجميع الأمثلة بخصوص قواعد علوم اللغة ستجدها بحسب مقاس القرآن. يعني من جعل القرآن قرآناً وبليغاً ليس كاتبه بل من أوجدوا القواعد النحوية والبلاغية ليصححوا أخطاء ربما وقع بها الذين قاموا بتشكيل أو بتنقيط القرآن. وخصوصاً أنني أشرتُ سابقاً أنه في عصر الرسول لم يظهر أحد من الشعراء ليتحدّى القرآن أو لينبهر ببلاغته وجزالته وقوته اللغوية.

عزيزي عبود. أنتَ اعتبرت الله (اسم إن) وهذا خطأ لا يخرج من شخص عالم باللغة العربية. ولكن لربما يكون خطأ غير مقصود، وكان بإمكانك الإشارة لذلك، لا الإستمرار بالتشكيك من دقة المعلومات التي أوردتها. فكل معلومة أكتبها واثق من دقتها ألف بالمئة، ولو حدث خطأ غير مقصود أقوم بتصحيحه بكل رحابة صدر.

أنا لا أعرب على كيفي، ولكنك أنتَ سألتني كيف طوّرت علوم النحو والصرف بالقرآن، فأعطيتك مثال بسيط، وهو الأصل باللغة العربية أن يتبع الفاعل الفعل (والفاعل ممكن يكون ضمير مستتر أو متصل) ولكن عندما حدث خلل ما في الآية، بدأ النحويين بمحاولة تصحيح الخطأ من خلال إيجاد قواعد عربية جديدة تتناسب والقرآن. 

*فبعد كل هذه الأمثلة لا أظن أنك ستختلف معي أن علوم اللغة (من بلاغة ونحو وصرف) أتت على مقاس القرآن وطوّرته بشكله الحالي.*

العزيزة جوزسبل: من عقّد لغتنا العربية هم علماء اللغة لإيجاد حلول لأخطاء كثيرة وقع بها كاتب القرآن.  ومن ثم هذا البحث ليس لغوي بل تاريخي فلو عندك إضافات بحب أقرأها.

العزيز الرائع بيس، مداخلة قيّمة جداً، وأرجو وضع أفكارك ورؤاك إن سمح وقتك بذلك ليُثرى هذا البحث.


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

... مكرر


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *القرأن لم يتوقف على عهد عثمان بن عفان..
> بل أن الخليفة عبدالملك بن مروان أضاف أشياء أخرى في القرآن.
> 
> ولو أنه بنسبة قليلة..
> ...



رؤية أكثر من رائعة، وأتفق معك أن المسيحية لعبت دوراً جوهرياً وحاسماً في تشكيل الإسلام الحالي.


----------



## red333 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي ياسر..
> لاحظ أنني أوضحتُ *أنه بناءً على هذه القاعدة فالله المفعول به والعلماء الفاعل*، يعني أنا فاهم هذه القاعدة. ولكن فكرتي الأساسية: من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة ليخرج من مأزق أن الفاعل دائماً يلتحق بالفعل؟ علماء النحو والصرف، فلو نظرت لجميع الأمثلة بخصوص قواعد علوم اللغة ستجدها بحسب مقاس القرآن. يعني من جعل القرآن قرآناً وبليغاً ليس كاتبه بل من أوجدوا القواعد النحوية والبلاغية ليصححوا أخطاء ربما وقع بها الذين قاموا بتشكيل أو بتنقيط القرآن. وخصوصاً أنني أشرتُ سابقاً أنه في عصر الرسول لم يظهر أحد من الشعراء ليتحدّى القرآن أو لينبهر ببلاغته وجزالته وقوته اللغوية.
> 
> عزيزي عبود. أنتَ اعتبرت الله (اسم إن) وهذا خطأ لا يخرج من شخص عالم باللغة العربية. ولكن لربما يكون خطأ غير مقصود، وكان بإمكانك الإشارة لذلك، لا الإستمرار بالتشكيك من دقة المعلومات التي أوردتها. فكل معلومة أكتبها واثق من دقتها ألف بالمئة، ولو حدث خطأ غير مقصود أقوم بتصحيحه بكل رحابة صدر.
> ...


*عزيزى ميتو
معروف ان من ابسط قواعد الغه هو انه اذا تعارض المعنى مع القاعده  فانه تسقط القاعده

لان القواعد وضعت لتفسير المعانى ولم توضع المعانى لتفسير القواعد

لذلك اسالك
- هل قرات الايات السابقه لاية انما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء
- لفظة ما فى الايه ما نوعها وو فقا لهذا النوع اى معنى اعطته لك الايه

شكرا لك
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ميتو حبيبي في قواعد اللغة في حاجة اسمها المفعول المقدم وجوباً ودي بتيجي اذا كان الفاعل
> محصوراً بـ ما او إنما
> مثال
> ما أكل الطعام إلا ميتو
> ...


القاعدة ليست لحل مأزق ولكن للحصر
اكل ميتو الطعام
وهي هنا تعني انه هناك احتمالان
الاول ان ميتو اكل الطعام لوحده (بمفرده)
التاني ان امة يسوع اكلت معاه
لكن
ما أكل الطعام إلا ميتو
هنا احتمال وحيد وهو ان ميتو هو اللي خلص علي الطعام بمفرده وبها نوع من التمييز بجانب الحصر

المثال الثاني

كتب المجتهد الدرس 
وهنا تم المساواة بين المجتهد واي طالب اخر قد يكون كتب الدرس وهي لغوياً ركيكة لانها ساوت بين
الطالب العادي والمجتهد في فعل واحد وكان الاحري ان تكون الجملة
كتب الطلاب الدرس
لكن
انما كتب الدرس المجتهد
هو حصر وتمييز بأن كل من كتب الدرس هو المجتهد واللي مكتبش بقي في داهية ميلزمناش لانه عيل فاشل

والمفعول المقدم موجود قبل القرآن وفي الشعر الذي يطلق عيه جاهلي 

تحياتي يا ميتو
​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مكرر...


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ياسر وريد

أنا لا أناقش بالقاعدة، لأنو فاهمها وحافظها عن ظهر قلب. بل أناقش متى تم وضع القاعدة ومن وضعها. 

أرجو إذا أردت يا ياسر أن تُحضر لي أمثلة أن تكون حصرية في الشعر الجاهلي كما أوردتَ وقلتَ أن هذه القاعدة قبل الإسلام لنرى هل هذه القاعدة أساساً كانت موجودة قبل القرآن أم بعده (أتحدث عن قاعدة إنما).


----------



## red333 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يا ياسر وريد
> 
> أنا لا أناقش بالقاعدة، لأنو فاهمها وحافظها عن ظهر قلب. بل أناقش متى تم وضع القاعدة ومن وضعها.
> 
> أرجو إذا أردت يا ياسر أن تُحضر لي أمثلة أن تكون حصرية في الشعر الجاهلي كما أوردتَ وقلتَ أن هذه القاعدة قبل الإسلام لنرى هل هذه القاعدة أساساً كانت موجودة قبل القرآن أم بعده (أتحدث عن قاعدة إنما).



عزيزى ميتو

اين الرد على الاسئله

*لذلك اسالك
- هل قرات الايات السابقه لاية انما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء
- لفظة ما فى الايه ما نوعها وو فقا لهذا النوع اى معنى اعطته لك الايه

شكرا لك*


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> عزيزى ميتو
> 
> اين الرد على الاسئله
> 
> ...



نعم عزيزي قرأتها ووضعتُ اقتباس لإعراب الآية. والصراحة يا عم ريد لا يهمني كثيراً التفسير ، ولكن يهمني من وضع هذه القاعدة ومتى؟ علماً بأنني لستُ وحدي من قد (يلتبس عليه الأمر)، فهناك نقاشات عبر التاريخ اللغوي بخصوص هذه الآية، خذ عندك الإقتباس:



> ففي فصل : في توجيه القراءة الشاذة ؛ قال الزركشي :
> ( وتوجيه القراءة الشاذة أقوى في الصناعة من توجيه المشهورة ومن أحسن ما وضع فيه كتاب المحتسب لأبي الفتح إلا أنه لم يستوف وأوسع منه كتاب أبو البقاء العكبري وقد يستبشع ظاهر الشاذ بادي الرأي فيدفعه التأويل كقراءة: قل أغير الله أتخذ وليا فاطر السماوات والأرض وهو يطعم ولا يطعم
> على بناء الفعل الأول للمفعول دون الثاني وتأويل الضمير في: وهو راجع إلى الولي .
> ...وكقراءة: إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء وتأويله أن الخشية هنا بمعنى الإجلال والتعظيم لا الخوف ) . اهـ



وسؤالي الذي يهمني في البحث: هل القرآن حقاً معجزة؟ أم أن واضعوا علوم اللغة جعلوه كذلك؟ ومن ثم سؤالي الأكثر إلحاحاً وهو ما يهمني في بحثي: هل كان القرآن بذات أهميته مثلما هو اليوم؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يا ياسر وريد
> 
> أنا لا أناقش بالقاعدة، لأنو فاهمها وحافظها عن ظهر قلب. بل أناقش متى تم وضع القاعدة ومن وضعها.
> 
> ...


في اللغة وقبل القرآن في علم اسمه التقديم والتأخير وطبعا انا في حل اني اشرحه سواء في
الجمل الاسمية او الفعلية 
دا اولا leasantr

ثانيا مافيش حاجة اسمها "قاعدة انما (ان ما)" ولكن في حاجة اسمها المفعول به المقدم

ثالثا دي ابيات للفرزدق والأعشي وبها انما

- أَنَا الذائدُ الْحَامِي الذِّمَار وَإِنَّمَا ...  يُدَافِعُ عَنْ أَحْسَابِهِمْ أَنَا أَوْ مِثْلِي

- ولست بالأكثر منهم حصى وإنما العزة للكاثر  

رابعا دا رابط هايفهمك القصة واختلافات العلماء حول نوع "ما" وهل هي النافية ام الكافة في المفعول المقدم (الموضوع فيه سياسة عشان الخلافة:t31

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=296&idto=300&bk_no=32&ID=130

خامسا ودا الاهم ان مافيش اي مانع ان القرآن ككتاب (وبصرف النظر عن قدسيته) لان يؤسس لاي قواعد جديدة للنحو فالصفة تسبق الموصوف في الانجليش وعكسها في العربي ، ومكونات اي لغة هي مجموع تراكمات التواصل المعرفي بين البشر
فهل نأتي عند خالق البشر ونقول له لا توقف
غير مسموح لك بالتصحيح او الاضافة !!!

تحياتي لك يا ميتو :crazy_pil​


----------



## red333 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> نعم عزيزي قرأتها ووضعتُ اقتباس لإعراب الآية. والصراحة يا عم ريد لا يهمني كثيراً التفسير ، ولكن يهمني من وضع هذه القاعدة ومتى؟ علماً بأنني لستُ وحدي من قد (يلتبس عليه الأمر)، فهناك نقاشات عبر التاريخ اللغوي بخصوص هذه الآية، خذ عندك الإقتباس:
> 
> 
> 
> وسؤالي الذي يهمني في البحث: هل القرآن حقاً معجزة؟ أم أن واضعوا علوم اللغة جعلوه كذلك؟ ومن ثم سؤالي الأكثر إلحاحاً وهو ما يهمني في بحثي: هل كان القرآن بذات أهميته مثلما هو اليوم؟


*تانى مره*
*فين اجابة السؤال ده يا ميتو*
*- لفظة ما فى الايه ما نوعها وو فقا لهذا النوع اى معنى اعطته لك الايه*


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *تانى مره*
> *فين اجابة السؤال ده يا ميتو*
> *- لفظة ما فى الايه ما نوعها وو فقا لهذا النوع اى معنى اعطته لك الايه*



لا تاني ولا تالت ههه عزيزي للمرة الألف، الموضوع ليس لغوي، وتفسير ما ونوعها أتى من علوم لغوية أتت لاحقاً لعصر القرآن ... فلو أجبتك سأدخل في حوار بعيد كل البُعُد عن الموضوع، لذلك أتمنى أن لا نخوض في حوار لغوي، وإن كان ولا بد بإمكانك فتح موضوع آخر ، وسأكون سعيد بالنقاش معك.

سؤالي إلى الآن: متى ومن وضع هذه القاعدة (قاعدة إنما)؟ والأهم يا عزيزي وكما أشرتُ لياسر، وضعتُ أن هذه الآية مثار جدل على مر التاريخ اللغوي.


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

> خامسا ودا الاهم ان مافيش اي مانع ان القرآن ككتاب (وبصرف النظر عن قدسيته) لان يؤسس لاي قواعد جديدة للنحو فالصفة تسبق الموصوف في الانجليش وعكسها في العربي ، ومكونات اي لغة هي مجموع تراكمات التواصل المعرفي بين البشر
> فهل نأتي عند خالق البشر ونقول له لا توقف
> غير مسموح لك بالتصحيح او الاضافة !!!



هذا هو ما أريده، سيبك من القاعدة، فهي ليست موضوعي.

خالق البشر يتكلّم اللغة العربية حصراً؟ هنا المشكلة الأخرى. فاللغة العربية لم تكن على قراءة واحدة، بل كانت متعددة القراءات، وحتى القرآن نزل بقراءات مختلفة، فمن الذي اعتمد قراءة واحدة فقط؟ عثمان بن عفّان




> ثالثا دي ابيات للفرزدق والأعشي وبها انما



الفرزدق ليس من العصر الجاهلي، بل الأموي.



> في اللغة وقبل القرآن في علم اسمه التقديم والتأخير



مشكلتي يا ياسر أنني لا أقتنع بهذه العبارة العامة: هذه القاعدة موجودة قبل القرآن. هذه القاعدة أُوجِدتَ بعد القرآن ... ولكن أنتَ في الفقرة الأخيرة جبت الصافي. يعني مو غلط أن يضع القرآن قواعد جديدة، ولكن مشكلتي أن هذه القواعد لم توضع من القرآن نفسه، بل ممن قام بتنقيط وتشكيل القرآن. 

...............................

وحتى أختصر الحوار في هذه النقطة:

1- علوم اللغة في أغلبها أوجدت بعد القرآن وكان الغاية منها دراسة القرآن أو التقليل من اللحن (الخطأ) فيه، والمُضحك أصلاً أن واضع علم النحو ليس عربي.

2- القرآن ككتاب كان كتاب عادي جداً ولم يُعطه المسلمون ذات الأهمية التي أُعطيت له لاحقاً، وهو ما يُثير إستغرابي حقاً، فالإسلام على سبيل المثال بقي في الأندلس لمدة 8 قرون ومع ذلك لم يتحوّل أهل اسبانيا للإسلام كما حدث مع باقي البلدان التي احتلها أو دخلها العرب المسلمون، لماذا؟

سيكون لي مداخلة لتجميع نقاط البحث بعد الحوار المثري للبحث. ومع أنه كان إلى حد ما خارج موضوع البحث.


----------



## red333 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا تاني ولا تالت ههه عزيزي للمرة الألف، الموضوع ليس لغوي، وتفسير ما ونوعها أتى من علوم لغوية أتت لاحقاً لعصر القرآن ... فلو أجبتك سأدخل في حوار بعيد كل البُعُد عن الموضوع، لذلك أتمنى أن لا نخوض في حوار لغوي، وإن كان ولا بد بإمكانك فتح موضوع آخر ، وسأكون سعيد بالنقاش معك.
> 
> سؤالي إلى الآن: متى ومن وضع هذه القاعدة (قاعدة إنما)؟ والأهم يا عزيزي وكما أشرتُ لياسر، وضعتُ أن هذه الآية مثار جدل على مر التاريخ اللغوي.


*الموضوع مش لغوى ازاى*
*اومال انت اعربت ليه*
*مش عشان تظهر خطا القاعده *
*يبقى لغوى*
*ثالث يا ميتو*
*اجب عن السؤال لو سمحت*
*]*


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *الموضوع مش لغوى ازاى*
> *اومال انت اعربت ليه*
> *مش عشان تظهر خطا القاعده *
> *يبقى لغوى*
> ...



لا يا عزيزي لم يكن هدفي إظهار خطأ، فهذا أمر ديني. بالإضافة أن الخطأ لا يمكن إظهاره لأن القاعدة ببساطة انعملت على مقاس القرآن. ولكن وضعت هذا المثال لأقول لعبود أن النحو والبلاغة والصرف علوم وُضعت على مقاس القرآن لتجعل منه كتاب معجزة أو لتخفي عيوب وأخطاء.

أنا أحضرتُ لياسر من أحد المواقع الإسلامية أن هذه الآية مثار جدل وبعضهم يعتبر أن الله هو الذي يخشى العلماء، والخشية هنا بمعنى الإجلال والتعظيم وليس الخوف.

أنا وضعت الإعراب من أحد المواقع الإسلامية، يعني لم أخفي شيء.

*موضوعي هو: متى ومن وضع هذه القاعدة؟ فأنا من خلال بحثي سأثبت أن القرآن لم يكن كتاب ذات أهمية كبيرة خلال بدايات إنتشار الإسلام. 

افتح موضوع مستقل، ولك أن أجيبك عن كل تساؤلاتك. لكن أرجوك يا ريد الموضوع ناله التشتيت بما يكفي.*


----------



## red333 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا عزيزي لم يكن هدفي إظهار خطأ، فهذا أمر ديني. بالإضافة أن الخطأ لا يمكن إظهاره لأن القاعدة ببساطة انعملت على مقاس القرآن. ولكن وضعت هذا المثال لأقول لعبود أن النحو والبلاغة والصرف علوم وُضعت على مقاس القرآن لتجعل منه كتاب معجزة أو لتخفي عيوب وأخطاء.
> 
> أنا أحضرتُ لياسر من أحد المواقع الإسلامية أن هذه الآية مثار جدل وبعضهم يعتبر أن الله هو الذي يخشى العلماء، والخشية هنا بمعنى الإجلال والتعظيم وليس الخوف.
> 
> ...



عزيزى ميتو  مش ده كلامك

*للتوضيح للقاريء ليعلم كيف لعلم النحو والصرف، التشكيل، أن  يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم: الأصل أن يكون الله فاعل (أي عليه  ضمة)، لأن الفعل يتبعه الفاعل، ويكون العلماء (منصوب)، فيكون المعنى: الله  يخشى من العلماء. ولكن تم وضع الضمة على العلماء، والفتحة على الله، فيُصبح  المعنى: العلماء يخشون الله.

يعنى انت وضعت اساس وبنيت عليه خطا
طيب ايه هى القاعده الخطا التى جعلت معنى الكلام غير مقبول

صعبه دى
انا تقريبا وصلتنى اجابتك !


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> عزيزى ميتو  مش ده كلامك
> 
> *للتوضيح للقاريء ليعلم كيف لعلم النحو والصرف، التشكيل، أن  يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم: الأصل أن يكون الله فاعل (أي عليه  ضمة)، لأن الفعل يتبعه الفاعل، ويكون العلماء (منصوب)، فيكون المعنى: الله  يخشى من العلماء. ولكن تم وضع الضمة على العلماء، والفتحة على الله، فيُصبح  المعنى: العلماء يخشون الله.
> 
> ...



لا يا عزيزي ... أنا قلت بالحرف الواحد: كيف لعلم الصرف والنحو والتشكيل أن يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم. قاعدة اللغة العربية تقول أن الفاعل يتبع الفعل سواء كان الفاعل ضمير مستتر أو متصل أو اسم ظاهر. 

أنا لم أقل أن إعراب الله كمفعول به مقدّم والعلماء فاعل متأخر خطأ، بل قلتُ أن هذه العلوم اللغوية غيّرت وطوّرت بالمفاهيم.

الآية تُقرأ هكذا: إنما يخشى اللهَ من عباده العلماءُ (وهذا المتعارف عليه) وتقرأ بطريقة أخرى: إنما يخشى اللهُ من عباده العلماءَ (وهذه الطريقة تُعتبر من الشواذ كما سبق وأحضرتُ لياسر). إذن الآية تُقرأ بالطريقتين، وكلاهما سيعطيك مفهوم آخر وفكرة جديدة.  

*أشرح تاني، وهذا فعلياً موضوعي:* القرآن كتاب عادي قبل علم الصرف والنحو والبلاغة والتنقيط. لم يقل أحد من الشعراء الذين عاصروا الرسول أن هذا الكتاب عظيم ولم يتفاجأ أي أحد من بلاغته ولم نقرأ في التاريخ أن أحداً قد تحدّاه. فماذا حدث؟

في العصور التي تلت وفاة الرسول أي عصر الخلافة والعصر الأموي بدأت تتشكّل علوم اللغة، هذه العلوم أعطت للقرآن أهمية وهالة لم تكن له سابقاً. وصححت من الأخطاء التي وقع فيها كاتب 
القرآن. 

لم يكن القرآن ذات أهمية في زمن محمد وما تلاه من عصر الخلفاء، وكمثال: دعوتهم للإسلام كانت قائمة على إرسال رسالة يدعو فيها الرسول قائد أو رئيس المدينة لدخول الإسلام، طيب على ماذا كانت تحتوي هذه الرسالة؟ مختصر الرسائل: "أنا محمد رسول الله وعليك أن تؤمن بأنه لا إله إلّا الله وعليك أن تُسلم". فما نعرفه أن القرآن هو حجة ومعجزة الرسول والذي لم يأتِ على ذكره في أي من رسائله، واكتفى بذكر آية وحيدة لم يُشير فيها إلى أن هذا كلام الله المكتوب في القرآن !

طبعاً سيكون لي عودة لرسائل الرسول ويمكن الأكثر إثارة للإستغراب والخيال هي رسالته للقيصر واسمه هرقل ورد هرقل عليه.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> *أشرح تاني، وهذا فعلياً موضوعي:* القرآن كتاب عادي قبل علم الصرف والنحو والبلاغة والتنقيط. لم يقل أحد من الشعراء الذين عاصروا الرسول أن هذا الكتاب عظيم ولم يتفاجأ أي أحد من بلاغته ولم نقرأ في التاريخ أن أحداً قد تحدّاه. فماذا حدث؟


اللي سمعوا القرآن لما نزل قالوا ايه !!
إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا (1) يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ
دي اللي تهمنا يا ميتو ، والقرآن ليس شعر حتي نقارنه بمثله
وانا كشخص هل يهمني القواعد اللغوية مين اللي حطها واسمه ايه .. طبعا كلام مش مظبوط يعني لو قلتلك مين اللي عمل  كان واخواتها نطقا في العرب
هاتعرف ... وانا مش بتكلم عن سيبويه انا بتكلم عن قبل القرآن ، طالما الكلام منظبط في المعني ليس هناك مشكلة 

اما القرآن هل أضاف حاجات ؟ .. هاقولك ايوه 
في حاجات مكانتش موجوده قبل كده .. طب زي ايه
زي التكررات العددية 
فمثلاً
كلمة شهر المفردة بمشتقاتها مثل
شهر - شهرا - الشهر 
لو عديتها في القران كله حتلاقيها اتكررت 12 مرة

كلمة يوم المفردة حتلاقيها اتكررت 365 مرة
وهكذا ... هل دا كان موجود قبل كده في الشعر مثلاً ، الله واعلم
هل دا يهمني انا كمؤمن بالقرآن ... لا 
لان الاصل هو التعاليم والوصايا التي به

ولكن لهذا دلالة علي ان الايام عند ربنا شمسية وليست قمرية وان التاريخ الهجري اختراع
وحتي اسامي الشهور التي يقال عليها هجرية هي في الاصل شمسية 

ربيع لابد وان ياتي في الربيع
جمادي لابد وان ياتي في الشتاء
وهكذا .. لا ان يدورا كل 33 سنة شمسية مرة
ودا من ضمن التحريفات

تحياتي يا ميتو ... 
"لا تثق في التاريخ بل انظر لما بين يديك واعقله ولا تتعب حالك"​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

خايفه اشتت الموضوع بس هي مجتش علي يعني....ايه فايدة ان الجن فرضا لو فيه يسمعوا القرأن و يقولوا يهدي الي الرشد..هو العفريت يعني محتاج الهداية من ربنا برضه هههههههههه مش المفروض سيدنا ادم غلط حتي في القرأن و غلط البشر و فضل الانبيا ينزلوا علي الناس حتي جاء محمد كما قال المسلمون...فما فائده ان الجن يسمع كتاب او ان الكتاب يهديه او انه يكون كتاب هادي للرشد...عندهم ادم من الجن غلط برضه و كان سبب في النزول من الجنة!

 و جن مسلم و جن كافر...مش يسخر من حد بس بجد يعني..ايه فايدة انه عفريت يهتدي للرشد من كتاب و ايه الفايدة الي عايدة عليا انا من كدا عشان اعرف المعلومه يعني هتحاسب مكانه؟ و ايه اهتمام محمد الشديد بالعفاريت و اخبارهم بالتفصيل في القرأن يعني اصلا؟ و دا مكنش موجود قبل كدا..اذا الاسلام هو خاتم الرسالات المهيمن المصدق لها فالمفروض يعني ان الي قبلها مكنش عندهم متابعه لاخبار اخوتنا الجن يعني ههههههههههههه دا لو فيه اصلا


----------



## red333 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا عزيزي ... أنا قلت بالحرف الواحد: كيف لعلم الصرف والنحو والتشكيل أن يُغيّر في المعنى ويطوّر بالمفاهيم. قاعدة اللغة العربية تقول أن الفاعل يتبع الفعل سواء كان الفاعل ضمير مستتر أو متصل أو اسم ظاهر.
> 
> أنا لم أقل أن إعراب الله كمفعول به مقدّم والعلماء فاعل متأخر خطأ، بل قلتُ أن هذه العلوم اللغوية غيّرت وطوّرت بالمفاهيم.
> 
> ...


*انا شايف يا ميتو انك بتدور فى حلقه مفرغه*
*نقولك ايه الخطا فى القاعده*
*تقول مفيش*
*نقولك طيب المعنى الخطا ال القاعده وضعته برضو مفيش*
*نقولك عايز تعرف المعنى الصحيح اقرا ما قبلها تقول لا مش عايز اعرف*
*طيب انت معترض على ايه *
*وبعدين ازاى محدش اتاثر بالقران قبل النحو*
*طيب اسمع كلام الوليد ابن المغيره ال مات دون ان يسلم وكان من عظماء قريش*

*"إن له لحلاوة، وإن عليه لطلاوة، وإن أعلاه لمثمر وإن أسفله لمغدق، وإنه يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه" *

*الكلام ده قبل الهجره يا ميتو*
*انت ادعيت ادعاء ومش عارف تثبته يا ميتو*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 أكتوبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> خايفه اشتت الموضوع بس هي مجتش علي يعني....ايه فايدة ان الجن فرضا لو فيه يسمعوا القرأن و يقولوا يهدي الي الرشد..هو العفريت يعني محتاج الهداية من ربنا برضه هههههههههه مش المفروض سيدنا ادم غلط حتي في القرأن و غلط البشر و فضل الانبيا ينزلوا علي الناس حتي جاء محمد كما قال المسلمون...فما فائده ان الجن يسمع كتاب او ان الكتاب يهديه او انه يكون كتاب هادي للرشد...عندهم ادم من الجن غلط برضه و كان سبب في النزول من الجنة!
> 
> و جن مسلم و جن كافر...مش يسخر من حد بس بجد يعني..ايه فايدة انه عفريت يهتدي للرشد من كتاب و ايه الفايدة الي عايدة عليا انا من كدا عشان اعرف المعلومه يعني هتحاسب مكانه؟ و ايه اهتمام محمد الشديد بالعفاريت و اخبارهم بالتفصيل في القرأن يعني اصلا؟ و دا مكنش موجود قبل كدا..اذا الاسلام هو خاتم الرسالات المهيمن المصدق لها فالمفروض يعني ان الي قبلها مكنش عندهم متابعه لاخبار اخوتنا الجن يعني ههههههههههههه دا لو فيه اصلا








​


----------



## تيمو (27 أكتوبر 2014)

> انا شايف يا ميتو انك بتدور فى حلقه مفرغه
> نقولك ايه الخطا فى القاعده
> تقول مفيش
> نقولك طيب المعنى الخطا ال القاعده وضعته برضو مفيش
> ...



بتعرف، بدأت أشك بقدراتي اللغوية في الكتابة، لدرجة أن أعيد وأكرر ما أقوله كذا مرة والقاريء لا يفهم؟

المهم، سأعيد:

القاعدة معمولة على مقاس القرآن، هات دليل أنه في الجاهلية كان يُقدّم المفعول به عن الفاعل؟ إن لم تأتي بدليل هذا يعني أن واضعي علوم اللغة أوجدوا علوم لغوية جديدة تتناسب مع القرآن لتغطية الأخطاء.

حالياً لا أستطيع أن أقول القاعدة خطأ لأنها موجودة في علوم اللغة التي تمت في عصور لاحقة للقرآن. ولكن القاعدة وُضِعت على مقاس القرآن. 

هذه الآية وغيرها من الآيات كانت دائماً مثار خلاف، فلغة القرآن ليست واضحة وتحتوي على الأخطاء، والعلماء يحاولون تفسير الخطأ في ضوء قواعد يوجدونها لتغطية هذه الأخطاء.



> وبعدين ازاى محدش اتاثر بالقران قبل النحو
> طيب اسمع كلام الوليد ابن المغيره ال مات دون *ان يسلم* وكان من عظماء قريش
> 
> "إن له لحلاوة، وإن عليه لطلاوة، وإن أعلاه لمثمر وإن أسفله لمغدق، وإنه يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه"



أولاً: هذه القصة ذكرها مفسري القرآن في تفسير سورة المدثر. يعني هل يوجد لها أساس تاريخي محايد؟

ثانياً: أين الدليل أن شعراء قريش في زمن الرسول انبهروا من القرآن؟

*ثالثاً: دون أن يسلم؟ يعني شايف عظمة القرآن ولم يُسلم؟ يا أخي ألم أقل التاريخ الإسلامي يحتوي على الكثير من الثغرات. خُذ مثلاً رسالة الرسول لهرقل، الغريب ليس بالرسالة مع أن فكرة إرسال رسالة لقيصر فكرة أساساً غير منطقية، وخصوصاً أن الرسول أمي وأهله لا يُجيدون إلّا العربية، ومع ذلك أرسل رسالة للقيصر هرقل. المشكلة ليست بهذه الثغرات، المشكلة بالرد الذي كتبه هرقل ، والأغرب أنه تاريخياً لا وجود لهذه الرسالة سوى في مراجع إسلامية فقط لا غير.*



> الكلام ده قبل الهجره يا ميتو
> انت ادعيت ادعاء ومش عارف تثبته يا ميتو



بالعكس عزيزي، اعتمدك على مفسري القرآن يؤكّد أن التاريخ الإسلامي ناله الكثير من التحريف بما يُعطي هالةً ومكانةً للقرآن أو الرسول لم تكن موجودة في وقته آنذاك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*يغلق للمراجعه
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*تم فتح الموضوع مره اخرى بعد مراجعته وحذف ١٤ مشاركه منه
رجاء محبه الالتزام بالجانب التاريخى للموضوع دون الدخول ف مناقشة قرأنيه 
والا سأكون مضطره لغلق الموضوع نهائيا 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

متابع  بشدة


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً عزيزي جرجس ...

.................

السؤال الذي لا يزال مطروحاً، هل شخصية محمد حقيقية تاريخياً؟

بحسب الكثير من النظريات الحديثة، فشخصية محمد أساساً كوجود تاريخي مشكوك به، وقد ربط البعض غياب ذكر اسم هذه الشخصية الهامة في المراجع غير الإسلامية مثل الأحاديث والتي أساساً لا يؤخذ بها كمرجع معتمد وموثوق لعدة أسباب ومنها طول الفترة ما بين كتابتها وتدوينها وبين موت الرسول. 

والأهم غياب ذكر هذا الاسم من الآثار مثل العملة التي ظهرت في زمن الخليفة عثمان والتي احتوت على بسم الله وغاب عنها ذكر اسم الرسول بالرغم من ظهور الشهادتين على العملات في زمن لاحق. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...coins_by_caliph_Uthman-mohammad_adil_rais.jpg


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> وقد ربط البعض غياب ذكر اسم هذه الشخصية الهامة في *المراجع غير الإسلامية مثل الأحاديث* والتي أساساً لا يؤخذ بها بسبب طول الفترة ما بين كتابتها وتدوينها وبين موت الرسول.


*المراجع غير الأسلامية مثل ( الأحاديث ) ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*كييف يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المراجع غير الأسلامية مثل ( الأحاديث ) ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *كييف يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



مش فاهمها يا عوبد  

يعني لم يتم ذكر اسم محمد أو حتى الإسلام في المراجع غير الإسلامية (وهذه المراجع الإسلامية مثل الأحاديث لا يؤخذ بها أساساً لأنها لا تُعتبر بأي حال من الأحوال مرجع تاريخي ذات مصداقية) أساساً تُعتبر الأحاديث مجرد مبالغات وإضافات وتبهيرات لشخصية خيالية.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> مش فاهمها يا عوبد
> 
> يعني لم يتم ذكر اسم محمد أو حتى الإسلام في *المراجع غير* *الإسلامية *(وهذه المراجع الإسلامية مثل الأحاديث لا يؤخذ بها أساساً لأنها لا تُعتبر بأي حال من الأحوال مرجع تاريخي ذات مصداقية) أساساً تُعتبر الأحاديث مجرد مبالغات وإضافات وتبهيرات لشخصية خيالية.


*ولماذا تقر بصحة المراجع غير الأسلامية 
ولا تقر بصحة المراجع الأسلامية ؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

في المداخلات التالية سيكون لي عرض لأهم الوثائق غير الإسلامية التي ذكرت أي شيء عن العرب في تلك الفترة. الملاحظ في هذه الوثائق غياب اسم محمد، الإسلام، القرآن، المسلمين. إنما كان يُشار لهؤلاء باسم: الإسماعليينن الشرقيين ...

The early accounts written by the people the Arabs conquered never mention Islam, Muhammad, or the Qur’an. They call the conquerors “Ishmaelites,” “Saracens,” “Muhajirun,” and “Hagarians” but never “Muslims.”


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولماذا تقر بصحة المراجع غير الأسلامية
> ولا تقر بصحة المراجع الأسلامية ؟
> *​



- لأن المراجع الإسلامية كُتبت بعد سنوات طويلة جداً من ((موت الرسول)). فالأحاديث كُتبت في العهد الأموي من قبل أشخاص لم يكونوا (شهوداً) على الحدث. إنما نقلوا روايات متناقلة شفوياً.

- الآثار الإسلامية القليلة من تلك الفترة تخلو من اسم محمد أو الشهادتين مثل العملة التي أوردت صورتها أعلاه والتي تعود إلى عصر الخليفة عثمان ونلاحظ خلوها من آيات قرآنية أو حتى الشهادتين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولماذا تقر بصحة المراجع غير الأسلامية
> ولا تقر بصحة المراجع الأسلامية ؟
> *​


*مرة أخرى 
لماذا تقر بصحة هذه المراجع غير الأسلامية
ولا تقر بصحة المراجع الأسلامية ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> - لأن المراجع الإسلامية *كُتبت بعد سنوات طويلة جداً* من ((موت الرسول)).


*وهل هذا دليل على عدم صحتها ؟؟؟؟
يعنى أى حاجة تتكتب بعد موت ( صاحبها ) بسنين 
لا تعتبر صحيحة ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> - من قبل أشخاص *لم يكونوا (شهوداً) *على الحدث. إنما نقلوا روايات *متناقلة شفوياً.*


*هل النقل الشفاهى 
يعيب الحدث ؟؟؟
هل عدم وجود ( شهود حاضرون ) يعتبر المرجع خطأ ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الفكرة عندما تريد اثبات شىء ان تثبتة من مصدر محايد لا مؤيد ولا معارض عوبد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الفكرة عندما تريد اثبات شىء ان تثبتة من *مصدر محايد* لا مؤيد ولا معارض عوبد


*وأية اللى يضمن لى انه مصدر مُحايد ؟؟؟
يعنى مثلاً لو جبت لك آراء ملحد فى المسيحية 
هتعتبره محايد ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأية اللى يضمن لى انه مصدر مُحايد ؟؟؟
> يعنى مثلاً لو جبت لك آراء ملحد فى المسيحية
> هتعتبره محايد ؟؟؟؟
> *​


هناك معايير عوبد فى المصداقية
يا راجل دة حتى فى الاحاديث عاملين قواعد للحديث الضعيف من الجيد
يعنى معايير المصداقية لها ضوابط وشروط مش اى حد سواء كان مين مسيحى فى شخص البابا مثلا او فى الاسلام فى شخص شيخ الازهر كاشخاص فقط يعتبروا مصداقية هناك ضوابط يا  متر ولا اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هناك ضوابط يا  متر ولا اية


*طيب ماهو أنا بسأل عن الضوابط دى ..
قالى البعد الزمنى و ( الشفاهة ) ...بننتظر رده على أسئلتى 


*​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهل هذا دليل على عدم صحتها ؟؟؟؟
> يعنى أى حاجة تتكتب بعد موت ( صاحبها ) بسنين
> لا تعتبر صحيحة ؟؟؟
> 
> *​



- لو سنة سنتين عشرة تلاتين لحد 50 سنة ممكن، إنما لأكثر من مئة عام؟ ستكون حتماً مبالغ بها.

- المصادر الأخرى لا تدعم رواية الكثير من هؤلاء الشهود، كما سأذكر لاحقاً.

- عدم وجود آثار تؤكّد ما يقوله الرواة. أو غياب ذكر اسم محمد أو الإسلام في الكثير من المراجع والمصادر المختلفة والتي كانت على احتكاك مباشر بالرسول في تلك الفترة. مثال ذلك المصادر البيزنطية.





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل النقل الشفاهى
> يعيب الحدث ؟؟؟
> هل عدم وجود ( شهود حاضرون ) يعتبر المرجع خطأ ؟
> *​



النقل الشفاهي قد يكون صحيح لو كان منقول عن أشخاص عاينوا الحدث مباشرة، مثلاً شخص يكتب عن جمال عبدالناصر ولم يكن مولود وقتها في زمنه، ينقل عن أشخاص عاشوا فترته وزمنه وتعاملوا معه مباشرة أو على الأقل عايشوا عصره.

من خلال النقل الشفاهي لا يمكنك أن تصل لهذا الكم الهائل من الأحاديث، خذ عندك صحيح البخاري الذي جمع وكتب بحدود 7000 حديث خلال فترة 22 سنة وبعد 200 عام تقريباً من موت الرسول. 

فعلى فرض أننا سلّمنا برواية حفظ القرآن بالقلوب والصدور، فهل نستطيع أن نُسلّم بذات النظرية بخصوص الأحاديث؟



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأية اللى يضمن لى انه مصدر مُحايد ؟؟؟
> يعنى مثلاً لو جبت لك آراء ملحد فى المسيحية
> هتعتبره محايد ؟؟؟؟
> *​



الأمر مختلف. نحن نتحدث عن مصادر تاريخية خلت من ذكر الرسول أو المسلمين أو الإسلام، أو ذكرت عنه بطريقة غير مباشرة وناقضت الرواية الإسلامية.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الأخ العزيز / تيمو ...نصيحة من أخ أكبر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى تتصدى فى الأسلاميات – وحفاظاً على مصداقية ما نكتبه فى منتدانا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلح نفسك بالأدلة والبراهين الموثقة والمصادر التى تدعم كلامك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودقق فى صياغة كتاباتك حتى لا يلتبس الأمر على القارئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان محمد شخصية وهمية فى رأيك الشخصى – سأكتفى فقط بحظ القراءة من آن لآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما إذا كررت ألفاظ الأدلة والمصادر ...سيكون سؤالى لك هو التالى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> -
> - عدم وجود آثار تؤكّد ما يقوله الرواة. *أو غياب ذكر اسم محمد* أو *الإسلام *في ا*لكثير من المراجع والمصادر المختلفة* *والتي كانت على احتكاك مباشر بالرسول *في تلك الفترة. مثال ذلك المصادر البيزنطية.
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]هات لى مصدر معتبر باللينك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدد لى تاريخ هذا الأحتكاك - الهجرى أو الميلادى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونوع هذا الأحتكاك – غزوات – حروب – تجارة – معاملات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نتحدث ....[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إما ان أدعمك فيما ذهبت إليه ...أو نتناقش فيه
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب مجرد مثال 
الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان المسيح اتصلب ومات كفارة عن العالم
القران بيقول لا
نحتكم لمين هنا فى صحة الحدث لشخص لا يؤمن بهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*حلو جدا الموضوع دا وفى اجزاء كتير متفق فيها مع تيمو من الناحية التاريخية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*البحث فى تاريخية الشخصية المسماة محمد معقد جدا جدا جدا جدا ونال كتير من الدراسات الاستشراقية لمحاولة رسم صورة واقعية لهذة الشخصية _ ان وجدت _ بعيدا عن مصادر الاسلام الخزعبلية 

استاذ عبود / 
للبحث فى تاريخية شخص لا نبحث فى نصوص ايمانية فعندما اعيد اكتشاف يسوع التاريخ ساذهب للتاريخ لمحاولة اكتشافه واعادة صورة واقعية عنه ( صورة تاريخية ) وليست ايمانية

وبنفس الكيفية حينما تحاول ان تعيد اكتشاف تلك الشخصية المسماة محمد لن تذهب لنصوص " ايمانية " تعتقد وتجزم بوحيها وسماويتها بالعكس انت ستحاول ان تعيد رسم الشخصية التاريخية الواقعية الحقيقة وتقارنها بما كتب عنها فى نصوص ايمانية 


المصادر الخارجة عن التراث الاسلامية التى ذكرت محمد خارج جزيرة العرب شبه معدمة بعكس يسوع الذى ذكر فى مصادر فى روما بعد عشر سنين من موته 

فحتى مع وجود شخص اسمه محمد " اللى تطرف البعض وانكر وجوده من اساسه وقاله انه شخصية صنيعة العرب لا وجود لها " واضح انه شخص محدود او يكاد يكون معدوم التاثير خارج بيئته وقومه والمحيطين بيه فلا يعرفه اى مؤرخ محترم فى حقبته او تكلم عنه او له تاثير خارج دائرته ليكون محور حديث مؤرخين مؤثرين فى حقبته 

حتى الديانة التى اسسها كانت فى نظر الكثيرين مجرد هرطقة مسيحية انتشرت بين العرب 

انا متفق فى اجزاء كتير مع تيمو 


بعد لما قريت كتير فى تاريخية محمد الخلاصة انه شخصية فعلا وجدت جمعت حولها بعض الاتباع اصابه جنون العظمة وكان لديه يقين بانه سيقدر ان يهزم قومه ويصبح سيدا عليهم 
تاثيره محدود للغاية لم يتعدى بيئته والمحيطين بيه 
لم يعرفه اى شخص خارج حدود اقامته 
لو بحثت فى كتابات الرومان واليونان والمصريين يكاد يكون منعدم ذكر لهذا الشخصية او حتى شخص يعرفها واذ نفاجا مرة واحدة بالحديث عن جيوش قادمة من العربية تنشر دين جديد اما الحديث عن هذة الشخصية قبل الغزو العربى لم يكن احد يعرفه من الاساس ولم يذكر سوى كاشارات سطحية عند الكتاب البيزنطيين واعتبروها هرطقة ادعت بما ادعى من قبله من الهراطقة 

فصورة البطل المغوار اللى صورته البروباجندا الاسلامية فى تراثهم واللى كان ماشى يبعت رسايل لملوك العالم يقولهم اسلموا بدل ما اجيلكوا دا صورة هزيلة لانسان معدوم المعرفة لدى العالم القديم فى زمنه 


اما عن تطور الاسلام نفسه وانه بدء كلا شئ الا ان وصل لديانة كاملة بعد العصر الاول من بدياته هخصصلها مشاركة تانية 
*


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأخ العزيز / تيمو ...نصيحة من أخ أكبر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى تتصدى فى الأسلاميات – وحفاظاً على مصداقية ما نكتبه فى منتدانا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلح نفسك بالأدلة والبراهين الموثقة والمصادر التى تدعم كلامك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودقق فى صياغة كتاباتك حتى لا يلتبس الأمر على القارئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان محمد شخصية وهمية فى رأيك الشخصى – سأكتفى فقط بحظ القراءة من آن لآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما إذا كررت ألفاظ الأدلة والمصادر ...سيكون سؤالى لك هو التالى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



شكراً للنصيحة أستاذي. ولكن سأضع الأدلة تباعاً ، فأنا قمتُ بوضع أولى الأدلة وهي عبارة عن أولى العملات الإسلامية من أقرب زمن لوفاة الرسول والتي خلت من ذكر اسم محمد أو الشهادتين أو حتى آيات قرآنية. واكتفت بعبارة: بسم الله.

ما أقوله مدّعم بأدلة تاريخية سأضعها لاحقاص. فما قاله الأستاذ أبوستل بول بخصوص غياب ذكر اسم محمد أو الفتوحات العظيمة الإسلامية والهزائم التي ألحقتها الجيوش الإسلامية بالجيوش البيزنطية، فغياب كل هذه الأحداث الهامة والحاسمة في مصادر بيزنطية يثير الكثير من الشكوك.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هات لى مصدر معتبر باللينك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدد لى تاريخ هذا الأحتكاك - الهجرى أو الميلادى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونوع هذا الأحتكاك – غزوات – حروب – تجارة – معاملات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نتحدث ....[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]إما ان أدعمك فيما ذهبت إليه ...أو نتناقش فيه
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



في مداخلتي التالية سأضع أول ذكر (للمسلمين مع عدم الإشارة لهذه التسمية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد) من مصدر عايش الفترة الإسلامية.. ومن ثم أرجو قراءة مداخلة أبوستل لأنها تحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات القيّمة ومنها كيف كان يُنظر (لجماعة المسلمين) في البدايات.




grges monir قال:


> طيب مجرد مثال
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان المسيح اتصلب ومات كفارة عن العالم
> القران بيقول لا
> نحتكم لمين هنا فى صحة الحدث لشخص لا يؤمن بهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مش عارف المثال ده لعبود أو للموضوع عامة. ولكن سأجيبك لأنه مثال رائع.

نحتكم للتاريخ أو ما دوّنه المؤرخون فيما يتعلّق بالشخصية التاريخية للمسيح وحادثة الصلب. تاريخياً إثبات وجود المسيح وحادثة صلبه أسهل من إثبات وجود محمد.

انسى تاريخ العرب والمسلمين الذي درسناه أيام المدرسة، فهو تاريخ مشوّه ومعتمد على روايات كُتِبت بعد أكثر من 200 عام من حدوث الحدث. سيكون لي عودة للمصادر التاريخية الإسلامية مع أنني أشرتُ لها في بداية الموضوع.

أستاذ أبوستل:
يُسعدني إثراءك للموضوع. بانتظار مزيدك.


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2014)

هذه الوثيقة هي من أوائل الوثائق التي تتحدث عن نفس الفترة الزمنية للإسلام. نلاحظ أن هناك توافق أو تحالف بين اليهود والعرب. 

لا ذكر لشخصية محمد بل كان يُشير (للنبي أو المسيا)) ولكن اتضح أنه كاذب. لأن النبي لا يأتي حاملاً سيف بحسب الوثيقة. 

لا ذكر للمسلمين بل كان يُشار لهم (ساراسين - قمتُ بتظليلها بالأحمر).

هذه الوثيقة كُتبت خلال فترة الحروب العربية في فلسطين والمعروف أن الرسول (بحسب التاريخ الإسلامي) كان ميّت خلال هذه، ونجد فيها ذكر (للنبي) أو ((للمسيا)) بحسب المنظور اليهودي.  

When the candidatus was killed by the Saracens, I was at Caesarea and I set off by boat to Sykamina. People were saying "the candidatus has been killed," and we Jews were overjoyed. And they were saying that the prophet had appeared, coming with the Saracens, and that he was proclaiming the advent of the anointed one, the Christ who was to come. I, having arrived at Sykamina, stopped by a certain old man well-versed in scriptures, and I said to him: "What can you tell me about the prophet who has appeared with the Saracens?" He replied, groaning deeply: "He is false, for the prophets do not come armed with a sword. Truly they are works of anarchy being committed today and I fear that the first Christ to come, whom the Christians worship, was the one sent by God and we instead are preparing to receive the Antichrist. Indeed, Isaiah said that the Jews would retain a perverted and hardened heart until all the earth should be devastated. But you go, master Abraham, and find out about the prophet who has appeared." So I, Abraham, inquired and heard from those who had met him that there was no truth to be found in the so-called prophet, only the shedding of men's blood. He says 
also that he has the keys of paradise, which is incredible.

سأقوم بترجمتها قريباً.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> *هذه الوثيقة* هي من أوائل الوثائق التي تتحدث عن *نفس الفترة الزمنية للإسلام*. نلاحظ أن هناك توافق أو تحالف بين اليهود والعرب.


*أية الفترة الزمنية للأسلام دى ؟!!!!!!!
الأسلام عمره أكتر من 14 قرن ...
أنهو فترة فيهم ؟؟ 

*​  



> هذه الوثيقة كُتبت *خلال فترة الحروب العربية *في فلسطين .


 *[FONT=&quot]اية الحروب العربية اللى فى فلسطين دى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمها أية ؟ وتاريخها أمتى ؟؟؟*​​ 



> *والمعروف أن الرسول*  (بحسب التاريخ الإسلامي) *كان ميّت خلال هذه*، ونجد فيها ذكر (للنبي) أو  ((للمسيا)) بحسب المنظور اليهودي


*هو أنت ذكرت أسم الحروب وألا تاريخها من أساسه
علشان تقول ( و المعروف ) ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
معروف لمين ؟؟؟؟؟
*
*وبعدين بتقول كان ميت خلال هذه الفترة ...*
*[FONT=&quot]لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ....*​
*[FONT=&quot]يا ميتو أنت مش قلت [/FONT]*​ ​


تيمو قال:


> .
> - عدم وجود آثار تؤكّد ما يقوله الرواة. أو غياب ذكر اسم محمد أو الإسلام في الكثير من المراجع والمصادر المختلفة والتي كانت *على احتكاك مباشر بالرسول* في تلك الفترة. مثال ذلك المصادر البيزنطية.


 *[FONT=&quot]فين الأحتكاك المباشر بالرسول هنا ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت بتقول كان ميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركز فى الكلام اللى بتقوله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المراجع البيزنطية اللى أنت قلت على أحتكاك مباشر بالرسول ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]ثم أصلا يعنى ....هى فين الوثيقة ؟؟؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كاتب كلام بالأنجليزى !!!!!!!!!! ...
دى وثيقة ؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باقول لحضرتك عايز المرجع بالتاريخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز أسم المرجع وتاريخه ولينكه لو تكرمت[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> استاذ عبود /
> للبحث فى تاريخية شخص لا نبحث فى نصوص ايمانية فعندما اعيد اكتشاف يسوع التاريخ ساذهب للتاريخ لمحاولة اكتشافه واعادة صورة واقعية عنه ( صورة تاريخية ) وليست ايمانية
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو يا دكتور يعنى أسمح لى ...لما تيجى تقولى ( العملات )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هقولك انا فى جيبى جنيه مصرى مش عليه صورة حسنى مبارك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى دليل أن حسنى ماكانش موجود ؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولار عليه صورة جورج واشنطن ...يبقى بيل كلينتون وجورج بوش وأوباما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل رؤساء امريكا مش موجودين ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بالله عليك أى منطق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طيب ما هو مافيش عملة عليها صورة يسوع ..ودة ربنا بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بحثت عن يسوع التاريخى من خلال العملات ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو قلب العملة فى أيده وقال لمن هذه الصورة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أمشى بنفس المنطق دة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو يا دكتور يعنى أسمح لى ...لما تيجى تقولى ( العملات )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هقولك انا فى جيبى جنيه مصرى مش عليه صورة حسنى مبارك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى دليل أن حسنى ماكانش موجود ؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولار عليه صورة جورج واشنطن ...يبقى بيل كلينتون وجورج بوش وأوباما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل رؤساء امريكا مش موجودين ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بالله عليك أى منطق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما هو مافيش عملة عليها صورة يسوع ..ودة ربنا بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بحثت عن يسوع التاريخى من خلال العملات ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو قلب العملة فى أيده وقال لمن هذه الصورة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أمشى بنفس المنطق دة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



المسيحية في بداياتها لم تؤسس دولة، عكس الإسلام الذي يدّعي التاريخ الإسلامي التقليدي أنه أسس لدولة. فلذلك موضوع العملات جوهري وأساسي وخصوصاً أن راية الإسلام اثناء زمن النبي محمد كانت هي نفسها راية (داعش) يعني تحمل شعار (الشهادتين) على لون أسود. 

طيب، وبحسب هذا المنطق، ينبغي أن تكون العملة الأولى التي سُكّت من قِبَل الخلفاء تحمل ذات الشعار. ولكن هذا ما لم يحصل إلّا في زمن الدولة الأموية.

يعني الإدعاء بوجود اسم محمد في زمن محمد لا أساس تاريخي أو اثري له، نحن نصدّق هذا الأمر بناءً على التاريخ المكتوب في كُتُب المؤرخين الإسلاميين، وكتّاب السيرة النبوية، وكتّاب الأحاديث النبوية، وهؤلاء كلهم بدأوا كتابتهم بعد قرنين من موت محمد. ولكن ما أوردته وسأورده بحسب مصادر خارجية عاشت فترة النبي أو زمن بدايات الإسلام لا تحمل أي تأكيد أو سند يؤكّد صحة الرواية الإسلامية. فغياب اسم محمد، الإسلام، المسلمون، في تلك السجلات، بالإضافة لغياب أي ذكر أو شواهد للشهاديتن أو اسم محمد بالنسبة للمخلفات الأثرية يُثير الكثير من التساؤلات.

راية الإسلام زمن محمد كما يدّعي التاريخ الإسلامي:







*بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك أعلاه، أعتقد بعد ترجمتي للوثيقة ستوضّح الأمور. ولكن الوثيقة مكتوبة تقريباً في عام 634 ، زمن ((الفتوحات الإسلامية)) لفلسطين. وبحسب التاريخ الإسلامي فمحمد كان ميت وقت الفتوحات لبلاد الشام وفلسطين. لذلك عن أي ((نبي)) تتحدث هذه الوثيقة؟ وإن كانت قد اعتبرته نبي (كاذب).*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*هكتبلك مشاركة مفصلة بس لما يكون عندى وقت

عبود احنا مش بنجادل طالما دخلنا فى مناقشة التاريخ فهو الوحيد اللى هيفرض على وعليك الواقع التاريخى ويفرقه عن الاسطورى

انا مبتكلمش عن عملات ولا غيره 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> *بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك أعلاه، أعتقد بعد ترجمتي للوثيقة ستوضّح الأمور. ولكن الوثيقة مكتوبة تقريباً في عام 634 ، زمن ((الفتوحات الإسلامية)) لفلسطين. *


*634 ميلادية = سنة 12 هجرية تقريباً
منتظر التوثيق للوثيقة 
أسم كاتبها / المرجع / التاريخ 

فى حالة أقتباسك فقط للكتابات 
سأعتبر أنه لا وجود لأية وثائق
وسأكف عن الحوار فى هذا الموضوع 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> المسيحية في بداياتها لم تؤسس دولة، عكس الإسلام *الذي يدّعي التاريخ الإسلامي التقليدي أنه أسس لدولة.*


*هو لا يدعى ....هو فعلاً فعلاً ...أسس دول مش دولة واحدة
ع العموم لا تخلط الحابل بالنابل
دعك من داعش وهات وثائقك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> انا مبتكلمش عن عملات ولا غيره
> *


*ماشى أنا منتظرك ...وأنا عارف انك قارئ جيد للتاريخ
لكن سؤالى ع الهامش ( حسب ذكر الأخ / تيمو )
هل العملات تعتبر دليل على وجود أى حاكم ؟ أو نبى أو رسول ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *634 ميلادية = سنة 12 هجرية تقريباً
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]دى الحروب اللى وجهت من بداية عام 12 من الهجرة وبدأت عام 13 هجرية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قال لما قفل أبو بكر من الحج سنة اثنتي عشرة جهز الجيوش إلى الشأم*​​ *[FONT=&quot] فبعث عمرو بن العاص قبل فلسطين فأخذ طريق المعرقة على أيلة ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تاريخ الأمم والملوك / الطبرى تحت عنوان ( ثم دخلت سنة 13 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رقم الصفحة غير ظاهر عندى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*على حسب انت بتتكلم على مين

فى روما وقياصرة روما اة مهم وجود عملات دليلا على وجود قيصر 
بس كوجود محمد كشخصية تاريخية وارتباطها بوجود عمله من عدمه مش الدليل القوى لرفض تاريخيته 
لكن الدليل الاقوى هو انعدام ذكره من مؤرخى عصره والاقتصار على اشارات سطحية ليه من بعض البيزنطيين 

احنا مش فى جدال يا عبود فنحن لا نخترع تاريخا ولا نفرض وجهه نظرنا على التاريخ فنحن سنخضع لما يقوله لنا التاريخ 

وسؤالى ليك ولكى لا اثقل عليك واطلب مصدرا تاريخيا ذكر ملامح واضحة على هذة الشخصية فى عصره لكنى ساطلب مصدرا اسلاميا واحدا تم فى عصره او على الاكثر فى الجيل التالى له بعد موته ذكر سيرته او الملامح الرئيسية لشخصية محمد والاجابة لا يوجد

انصحك بقراءة مقالة ارثر جيفرى كبداية للبحث فى تاريخية محمد 

هقتبسلك جزء من كتاب 
بيقول ان الاجيال التى عملت على كتابة سيرة حياة النبى كانت بعيدة عنه جدا لان تمتلك معلومات صحيحة وحقيقية عنه 
علاوة على ذلك هم لم يكن هدفهم البحث فيما حدث فى الماضى كما هو بل كانوا يضعون الصورة التى يجب ان تكون على حسب ارائهم وافكارهم 
The generations that worked it the biography of the Prophet were too far removed from his time to have true  data or notions; and, moreover, it was not their aim to know the past as it was, but to construct a picture of it  as it ought to have been, according to their opinion


فحتى المصدر الوحيد عن حياة محمد وهو السير التى كتبت بعد ازمن سحيقة من موته وتعتبر فى نقد التاريخ بقيمة قليلة لمعرفة تاريخ وواقع هذة الشخصية لم يكن تاريخا اكتر منه رسم صورة مثالية عنه او صورة هم كانوا يريدون ان يكون عليها قائدهم 


التاريخ امام شخصية محمد سيعجز عن اعادة اكتشاف واقعه 

هكتب مشاركة مفصلة لاحقا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> بس كوجود محمد كشخصية تاريخية وارتباطها بوجود عمله من عدمه مش الدليل القوى لرفض تاريخيته
> *


*لية بتقول ان أحنا فى جدال ؟
أتوضع دليل عن العملات حبيت أستئنس برأيك فقط 
*​ *لأنى عارفك مالكش فى المجاملات *
:t4:​


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو لا يدعى ....هو فعلاً فعلاً ...أسس دول مش دولة واحدة
> ع العموم لا تخلط الحابل بالنابل
> دعك من داعش وهات وثائقك
> *​



ثقتك هذه تحتاج لدليل من مصدر آخر غير إسلامي كُتِبَ في نفس زمن نشوء الإسلام يعني خلال فترة الدعوة التي قضاها محمد ولاحقاً في عصر الخلافة.

لاحظ أنني لا أبحث في الزمن الأموي المتأخر والذي أظن أنه من هنا بدأ تشكّل الإسلام، ولاحقاً في العصر العباسي، إنما أحدثك بزمن محمد وبعده بزمن قريب.

أنتَ لم تقتنع بموضوع العملة، وربطها بالراية الإسلامية (وليس داعش) فراية داعش = راية محمد نفسه والذي استخدمها كشعار له بحسب المراجع الإسلامية. فالشهادتين هي الشعار الأهم للدولة الناشئة ونلاحظ أن العملات التي سُكت لاحقاً وخصوصاص في الزمن الأموي وُجِدت عليها (الشهادتين). 

فأنتَ تتغاضى على أن غياب اسم محمد عن العملة دليل، سواء كان قوي أو لا، ولكنه يبقى دليل على أن الإسلام الذي نشأ في شبه الجزيرة كان مختلف عن إسلام اليوم. 

صورة عملة من العهد الأموي،


----------



## geegoo (14 نوفمبر 2014)

فيه نقط محتاجة اجابة أو اعادة نظر تاريخيا 
بس مش عارف اذا كانت داخلة في نطاق بحثك يا *تيمو *و لا لأ ...
مثلا .. العلاقة بين الاسلام و اليهود .. متي و لماذا حدث هذا التحول الجذري في هذه العلاقة .. اذا وضعنا في الاعتبار أن قبول محمد في المدينة كان بموافقة القبائل اليهودية الموجودة بها آنذاك ... و موافقتهم كانت حاسمة لأن النظام الاجتماعي كان يوجب ذلك ...
هل المدينة كانت اختيار محمد الأول ؟ 
و هل دخلها كما يصور الرواة و يردد المسلمون ؟ أم انه دخلها في نطاق معين هو و أتباعه من قريش ثم اتسع هذا النطاق تدريجيا ؟
هل كانت قريش تهدف لقتل محمد و تعذيب و اضطهاد أتباعه ؟ 
لماذا عاش بها قرابة الثلاثة عشر عاما هو و من تبعه في أمان اللهم من بعض المناوشات اللفظية ؟
لماذا و متي تغير موقف قريش الي الحرب ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> *ثقتك هذه تحتاج لدليل *من مصدر آخر غير إسلامي كُتِبَ في نفس زمن نشوء الإسلام يعني خلال فترة الدعوة التي قضاها محمد ولاحقاً في عصر الخلافة.


 *[FONT=&quot]دليييييييل *​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اومال الدول اللى أحنا عايشين فيها دى أية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شايفها ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- مصر – السعودية – الأردن – سوريا – العراق – الكويت – الخليج – البحرين –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليبيا – تونس – الجزائر – المغرب !!!!![/FONT]*​ 
*لو لم يتم تأسيس دولة ونظام وعقيدة وتشريع ...
كان هيبقى للدول دى وجود بمسمى أسلامى ؟؟؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]كما فعلت أنا وأتيتك فورا بالمصدر الأسلامى ...وذكرت لك التاريخ 
[FONT=&quot]المرادف للتاريخ الميلادى الذى ذكرته أنت *​*
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبأسماء القادة وطرق تحركهم ..
[FONT=&quot]وأجيب ل[FONT=&quot]ك كمان بطايقهم لو عايز ..:t30:*​*[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لازلت أنتظر وثيقتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى أقتبست منها والتى من المفترض أنها تحت يدك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين الوثيقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى قلت أنها لم تذكر 
( نبى العرب ) ( نبى المسلمين ) ( أى نبى والسلام ) !!!؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دليييييييل *​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اومال الدول اللى أحنا عايشين فيها دى أية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شايفها ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- مصر – السعودية – الأردن – سوريا – العراق – الكويت – الخليج – البحرين –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليبيا – تونس – الجزائر – المغرب !!!!![/FONT]*​
> *لو لم يتم تأسيس دولة ونظام وعقيدة وتشريع ...
> كان هيبقى للدول دى وجود بمسمى أسلامى ؟؟؟*​[/FONT]



عزيزي ... لا تخلط الأمور ببعض، نحن نبحث عن نشأة الإسلام. وأنتَ تقول لي: عايشين دلوقتي؟ حدى جاب سيرة دلوقتي؟ 

*في بدايات الإسلام لم يكن هناك مسمى إسلام، مسلمين، أنتَ المطالب بإثبات مسمى إسلام محمد، مسلمين، من مصادر خارجية (وليس من مصادر إسلامية نعرفها جميعاً).

الإسلام نشأته تختلف كثيراً عن ما تصوّره الكُتُب الإسلامية، ويبدو أنك تتجاهل حقيقة أن التاريخ الإسلامي كُتِبَ خلال فترة أكثر من 200 سنة من بداية الإسلام. *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كما فعلت أنا وأتيتك فورا بالمصدر الأسلامى ...وذكرت لك التاريخ
> [FONT=&quot]المرادف للتاريخ الميلادى الذى ذكرته أنت *​*
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبأسماء القادة وطرق تحركهم ..
> [FONT=&quot]وأجيب ل[FONT=&quot]ك كمان بطايقهم لو عايز ..:t30:*​*[/FONT]
> ...



عزيزي ... ممكن تصبر شوي لأنهي نقطتي؟ نبي الإسلام لا ذكر تاريخي له، المسلمين كان متعارف أنهم الإسماعيليون، الهاجريون، الساسريون، إنما لم يذكر أي من المؤرخين لفظة: مسلمين عليهم. 

إليك هذه المعلومة ريثما أتابع: هل تعرف أن اللغة اليونانية في الشام، واليونانية (بالإضافة للقبطية في مصر)، كانت هي اللغة السائدة ولغة  المراسلات الرسمية في بدايات الدولة الأموية، حتى إن الصليب كان يُوضع في ترويسة المراسلات الإسلامية. التعريب الفعلي بدأ في عهد عبدالملك بن مروان الذي قرر تعريب الدواوين. 

وفي معلومة قرأتها، ولستُ واثق منها، أن أول مبنى بُني في العصر الأموي احتوى على صليب.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> عزيزي ... ممكن تصبر شوي* لأنهي نقطتي؟* *نبي الإسلام لا ذكر تاريخي له،* .


*هى نفس النقطة اللى أنت بتتكلم عليها 
وثيقة التى تثبت عدم تاريخية محمد
أنت الذى قلت وألزمت نفسك ...
لا يوجد عندك ...

كلام مُرسل ...لا دليل عليه 
نطالبك بالدليل ...وهو ليس عندك 
**ولا أرى أى داعى للأستمرار فى هذا الحوار
شكرا لك 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

أخى تيمو أنا شايف أن طلب أستاذ عبود فى مرجع للوثيقة اللى حضرتك أقتبست منها طلب مشروع ويا ليتك تلبيه علشان الحوار لا يقف عند نقطة محددة ..


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ترجمة المرجع أو الوثيقة والمكتوبة في مداخلة (114) والمعروفة باسم: teaching of jacob. يهودي  كتب:

(عندما قتل الساراسيون (الكانديدات)، كنتُ في قيصرية ثم ركبتُ القارب إلى (سيكامينا). كان الناس يقولون "تم قتل الكانديدات"، ونحن اليهود نشعرُ بسعادة غامرة. وكانوا يقولون أن النبي قد ظهر، آتٍ مع الساراسيون، وأنه يعلن قدوم المسيا ، المسيح الذي سيأتي. بعد وصولي إلى سيكامينا، توقفت من قبل رجل على دراية جيدة في الكتب المقدسة، وقلت له: "ماذا يمكنك ان تقول لي عن النبي الذي ظهر مع الساراسيون"، فأجاب بأنين عميق: "إنه كاذب، لأن النبي لا يأتي مسلحاً بالسيف." .. حقا هم من أعمال الفوضى التي تم ارتكابها اليوم وأخشى أن أول مسيح أتى، والذي يعبده المسيحيون ، كان المرسل من عند الله ونحن بالمقابل نحضّر أنفسنا لاستقبال المسيح الدجال. بالواقع قال إشعياء أن اليهود سيبقون جاحدين وقساة قلب حتى تدمر كل الأرض . ولكن اذهب، سيد إبراهيم ، وابحث عن النبي الذي ظهر. لذلك أنا، إبراهيم، استفسرت وسمعت من أولئك الذين التقوه أنه لا يوجد حق يمكن أن نجده في ما يسمى النبي ، إلا سفك الدماء. ويقول: كما أن لديه مفاتيح الجنة ، وهو لا يصدق .)

ملاحظاتي:
- الساراسيون: اسم العرب أو الغزاة الذين قدموا لفلسطين.
- الكانديدات: يبدو أنها مرتبة وظيفية في الدولة البيزنطية. 
- يبدو أن هناك تحالف ما بين العرب واليهود. 
- الفترة الزمنية: فترة الفتوحات الإسلامية (بحسب التاريخ الإسلامي)، في عام 634. وبحسب التاريخ الإسلامي فالنبي كان متوفي خلال الفتوحات الإسلامية لبلاد الشام وفلسطين. يبدو من خلال هذا المرجع أنه يتحدث عن شخص يدّعي النبوة، وما زال على قيد الحياة، اعتبره نبي كاذب، أو مسيح دجّال، يسفك الدماء. فهذه الوثيقة تتفق مع التاريخ الإسلامي من حيث الحدث، ولكنها تناقضه من حيث وجود (مدّعي النبوة) مع الفاتحين.
- غياب اسم مسلمين، إسلام، حتى اسم من يدّعي النبوة غير مذكور أو معروف.
- هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها بشكل تام من الناحية التاريخية؟ شخصياً أجدها مرجعية مناسبة قد توضّح الحقيقة المغيّبة عنّا عن شخصية محمد ونشأة الإسلام.


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

... مكرر


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أخى تيمو أنا شايف أن طلب أستاذ عبود فى مرجع للوثيقة اللى حضرتك أقتبست منها طلب مشروع ويا ليتك تلبيه علشان الحوار لا يقف عند نقطة محددة ..



عزيزي ... طلبتُ منه الصبر ريثما أستطيع ترجمتها. للأسف المراجع العربية في هذا الموضوع شبه معدومة، والأغلب تكون بالإنجليزي. لذلك يحتاج البحث قليل من الصبر من القاريء ليتسنى لي ترجمته وخصوصاً أنني لستُ ضليع إنجليزي ولا تخصصي ترجمة، فيأخذ مني الموضوع وقت للترجمة.

تستطيع أن تبحث عن هذا المرجع باسمه كما وضعته بالإنجليزي، وستجده أحد الوثائق الهامة في البحث عن تاريخ شخصية محمد. لعدة أسباب أشرتُ لها في ملاحظاتي.

أنا لا أعتبر هذا الموضوع حوار، فهو ليس مادة حوارية، ولكنه مادة بحثية، وكل شخص يستطيع إضافة نقطة هامة لإثراء الموضوع، لربما يُصبح هذا الموضوع مرجعية لكل باحث عن الحقيقة من الناطقين بالعربية، لذلك أنتظر شخصياً وبفارغ الصبر مداخلة الأستاذ أبوستل، وأتمنى من حضرتك أو أي زميل ممن لديه إضافة أن يضعها. كما فعل أيضاً الغالي بيس.

فنحن لا نتحاور، كما يسعى الأستاذ عبود لذلك، فلا حوار حينما نتحدّث عن أمر تاريخي ووثائق وخلافه.


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> فيه نقط محتاجة اجابة أو اعادة نظر تاريخيا
> بس مش عارف اذا كانت داخلة في نطاق بحثك يا *تيمو *و لا لأ ...
> مثلا .. العلاقة بين الاسلام و اليهود .. متي و لماذا حدث هذا التحول الجذري في هذه العلاقة .. اذا وضعنا في الاعتبار أن قبول محمد في المدينة كان بموافقة القبائل اليهودية الموجودة بها آنذاك ... و موافقتهم كانت حاسمة لأن النظام الاجتماعي كان يوجب ذلك ...
> هل المدينة كانت اختيار محمد الأول ؟
> ...



هذه من المداخلات القيّمة ، وصدقني تُعتبر بحث منفصل.

ذهب أحد المفسرين والدارسين لنشأة الإسلام لربط الإسلام باليهودية، ولاحقاً تم إنقلاب الإسلام على اليهود بعد بناء المسجد الأقصة وقبة الصخرة. معتمدين في ذلك على بعض المشاهدات والآثار مثل: إتجاه القبلة كان يميل (لأورشليم) حتى وقت متأخر من نشوء الإسلام. العلاقة الوطيدة التي جمعت الهاجريون أو الساراسيون (المسلمون) كما نلاحظ في أعمال جايكوب (والتي قمتُ بترجمتها) مع اليهود. وموضوع الهجرة، إضافة إلى النقاشات الكثيرة التي أُثيرت حول دور وموقع وأهمية مكة في نشأة الإسلام، وإلى أين كان ينبغي أن يُهاجر المسلمون؟ 

هذا موضوع منفصل، ولكنه قد يعطي للباحث لمحة عن ماهية الإسلام في بداياته.

لا أمانع أستاذي لو كان عندك إضافات حول هذا الموضوع، فهو حتماً سيُثري الموضوع.


----------



## تيمو (20 نوفمبر 2014)

ملاحظات سريعة وذات علاقة ... 

الباحث في تاريخ نشأة الإسلام يستغرب بالحقيقة غياب الأدلة التاريخية والأثرية التي تدعم وجهة نظر التقليد الإسلامي، فكما سبق وأشرت غياب اسم "محمد" أو الإشارة للشهادتين وهي التي تُعتبر من أركان الإسلام الخمسة في أول تقريباً سبعين سنة بعد وفاة الرسول المفترضة. ومن ثم وبطريقة فجائية ظهور هذه الرموز بشكل متزايد وملفت بعد العصر الأموي وخصوصاً في زمن عبدالملك وما تلاه ..

سبق أن وضعتُ العملة ... 

والآن أمامنا دليل آخر من الآثار لغياب أية معلومات عن الإسلام ومحمد والمسلمين كاسم، فهذا الحجر وهو شاهد على قبر يعود إلى السنة 31 هـ ، تقريباً 650 م، ونلاحظ غياب أية إشارة أو تلميح للإسلام أو رسول الإسلام:






شاهد قبر لعبد الرحمن بن خير الحجري, مصر، في جمادى الآخرة/31 للهجرة ، مكتوب على القبر: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا القبر/لعبد الرحمن بن خير الحجري الهم اغفر له/ وأدخله في رحمة منك وآتنا معه /استغفر له إذا قريء هذا الكتاب/ وقل آمين وكتب هذا الكتاب في جمادى الآخر من سنة إحدى وثلاثين." 

يُتبع...


----------



## تيمو (22 مايو 2015)

من الصعب تتبع شخصيات عاشت بفترات تفتقر للتوثيق التاريخي الصحيح، ولكن مع التغييرات الحاصلة في منطقتنا يتبادر إلى ذهني أن أسأل سؤال معروف الإجابة: *ماذا تعني دولة الخلافة؟ ومن هو الخليفة؟*

إن كان أتباع النبي محمد اليوم يعتبرونه نبي ورسول من الله، فهل بالحقيقة كان يعتبره أتباعه في عصره (إن اعتبرنا وجود شخصية تُدعى محمداً) نبياً ومرسلاً من الله؟

الإجابة هي لا، فالواضح أن أتباعه في زمنه لم يعتبروه نبي والدليل هو أنه وبعد موته مباشرة قرروا إيجاد خليفة له، فهل للنبي خليفة؟ الإجابة لا، إلا إذا كان التكليف مباشرةً من الله مثلما حصل مع يشوع عندما طلب الله مباشرةً من موسى تقديم يشوع للكاهن ألعازر. (راجع عدد 27).

بعد وفاة (محمد) واجه أتباعه خلافات شديدة حتى في اختيار خليفة له، وهذه الخلافات توضح أنهم لم ينظروا له كنبي، بل كقائد أو كرئيس دولة، واختيار الخليفة لم يكن سهل بل نتج عنه خلافات أفرزت طوائف جديدة نعيش إلى يومنا هذا تبعيات هذه الخلافات*. 

*الصراع بين السنة والشيعة يمتد إلى حادثة السقيفة وهو المكان الذي تم الاجتماع فيه بين الأنصار والمهاجرين بعد وفاة الرسول لاختيار خليفة له. وبعد اختلافات تم مبايعة أبو بكر الصديق ليكون الخليفة!


----------



## أَمَة (22 مايو 2015)

تيمو قال:


> فالواضح أن أتباعه في زمنه لم يعتبروه نبي والدليل هو أنه وبعد موته مباشرة قرروا إيجاد خليفة له، فهل للنبي خليفة؟(راجع عدد 27).


 

المشاركة كلها رائعة بكل ما ورد فيها من تحليل واقعي ومنطقي وبالأخص الضرب على الوتر الحساس لمعنى النبوة، فهو الجزء الذي يهمني لأن السياسة موضوع آخر.


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مايو 2015)

شكرا للموضوع 


يوجد شيخ اسمه محمد عبدالله قال كيف اتبع انسان مسحورا كما هو مكتوب عن رسول الإسلام فى الاحاديث الصحيحة فهذا ضدد العقل ولا يمكن ان يكون مقبولا
وكانت الاجابة اكثر جمالا من الشيخ مظهر شاهين على الهواء مباشرة وهى:
اى عقل يقبل ان تقبل حجر (الحجر الاسود) وان تطوف حول حجر (الكعبة) وان تلقى حجارة على حجارة(الرجمات)


حقا كان رد رائع فقط كان ينقصه ان المسلمين كلهم يسجدون سجود العبادة فى اتجاه الحجارة (الكعبة)
بالحقيقة ان الإسلام هو امتداد للعبادات الوثنية الشيطانية حقا ولكنه اخذ مظهر فقط انه عبادة سمائية 


ربنا يبارككم


----------

